# [Actual Play AGoT] Swords of the North!



## Maester Luwin (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey everyone! This is a recap of my first session using the rules from Guardians' AGoT RPG. First of all I would like to thank Guardians for this awsome game! The rules make it easy for you to truely capture the atmosphere of the books. Both my players & I really had a great time! 

Some background for the campaign as folows. It is set a hundred years before the books themselves around year 195. It is set in the North & I will be using a noble house style campaign. The players will be either members of House Stark or House Karstark. Campaign overview below: 

The Game of Thrones Campaign 
Dramatis Personae 
Rickon Karstark the younger of two bothers & Master of the Hunt of his father’s house Karhold; 
Helga a wildling from north of the wall now servant at Karhold & mother of the bastard Jasson Snow; 
Donnel of Long Lake man-at-arms of Lord Willam Stark’s household & protector of Artos; 
Quelion Woolfield a scholar of the Citadel & trained Maester / healer (tutor of young Jasson Snow); 
Septon Heward godsworn of the Seven & outcast of the Old faith; 
Jasson Snow only a boy of eleven/ bastard son of Helga & Artos Stark – ward of Lord Karlon; 
Alton Motley acrobat, juggler, & mummer known as the fool of Karhold; 
Artos Stark known as “The Implacable” & brother of Willam Lord of Winterfell- recently come to check on his son & rumors of unrest beyond the Wall; 
Nymeros Martell Dornish prince/ hostage of Lord Willam & ward of Lord Karlon- something of a Knave; 

House Karstark 
Lord Karlon Lord of Karhold – known as the “Old Bear”; 
Lady Nera of House Flint, wife of Karlon, & only supporter of Septon Heward; 
Karl Karstark heir to Karhold & brother to Rickon; 
Alanna Umber wife of Karl & known as a great huntswoman in her own right- strong supporter of the Old Faith; 
Jarana Karstark eldest daughter of Karl & Alanna (age 7); 
Kerena Karstark youngest daughter of Karl & Alanna (age 3); 
Miles Tallheart Steward of Karhold; 
Daron Longhand Master-At-Arms & trusted retainer; 
The Guardsmen Mull, Daron the Younger, Ballen, Mark of Last Hearth, Robin, Jayce, Little William, Tomas, Harwin, & Varly; 
The Huntsmen Daveth, Jory, & Perran the Elder; 
Maylwyn smith & armorer; 
Hallen the cook; 
Janna Hallen’s wife, cook, & at times mid-wife; 
Goodwin Master of horse; 
The Stable boys Timlin & Harold; 
The Servants Emma & Bruhilda (“Hilda”); 

The year is 195 & Daeron II sits upon the Iron Throne. To the North ,beyond the wall, Raymun Redbeard gathers the Wildlings under his banner as King Beyond The Wall. To the South Daemon Blackfyre gathers followers to contest Daeron’s right to rule. The Greyjoys continue to raid the western coast in their longships. House Martell & Dorne remains uneasy allies even though a Dornish queen shares the throne at Kingslanding. The Houses, both great & small, must now maneuver for their best place in the upcoming Game Of Thrones! A game where the stakes are high & to lose means death! 

The first nine were Pc choices (basically one for each of the core classes in the game plus Jasson Snow who is a special case as a child Pc). I have six players & the following Pc's were chosen: Artos, Helga, Donnel, Rickon, Septon Heward, & Jasson Snow. The campaign opens with Artos being charged by his brother, Lord Willam Stark to discover if Raymun Redbeard is indeed a threat to Winterfell & the North. Donnel & Artos are at Winterfell awaiting Rickon & the others coming from Karhold. Rickon will escort Artos & his protector back to Karhold & Lord Karlon (who Artos hopes to persuade to join him in his quest). 

Meanwhile Lord Butterwell, the Hand to the King, has arrived at Winterfell (along with Ser Brynden Rivers- the Blood Raven) to gain Lord Willam's support for King Daeron in the upcoming civil war. The Blood Raven, through Butterwell, has asked for a tourney in honor of the Hand's visit. Ser Brynden really wants to see the mettle of Lord Willam's fighting men & by having a tourney they come to him not the other way around. Lord Willam may not like it but has to agree (rules of hospitality in all). 

The next post will cover the first session/ part one (which will be broken into several parts because it is very long). Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 4, 2005)

First session part 1! For my first session I had only 3 players as the others had to work ect.. The 3 players were Artos, Helga, & Donnel. I also used Jasson & Rickon as Npc's (I also stat'ed out the remaining 3 Pc's as Npc's to be used as needed in the campaign). The players were given a short piece of fiction called simply The Opening Scene (which I added as a file if anyone is interested) to set the mood & then play began. As the party was initially split I had to go back & forth a between them- like in the books shifting from one group then another. Helga along with Jasson, Rickon, Septon Heward, Maester Quelion, Daveth, 10 men-at- arms (including Lttle William- Jasson's sworn sword) travel to Winterfell. Artos & Donnel await their arrivial. 

Recap on 8/23/05 Session 

Helga & party travel to Winterfell. Four days from Winterfell Helga has a disturbing dream & the next day consults Maester Quelion about large horned fish.*(1) Maester Quelion reports no knowledge of said fish but agrees to research them once they reach Winterfell (he will have access to the Stark’s library & Maester Pelion’s aid in this matter). The next morning Helga & Rickon discover an abandoned Holdfast 3 days from Winterfell & inside the Wolfswood. Upon further investigation they find signs of foul play (dried blood & torn clothing but no bodies). Also Helga notes that the tracks of the horses (estimated around a score of them) were either carrying heavy loads or armored riders as the tracks were very deep in the mud!*(2) 


Meanwhile back at Winterfell, Lord Willam introduces Artos to his protector- Donnel of Long Lake. Both men know of each other but for the first time Donnel will serve directly under Artos not Willam himself. Lord Willam explains his current troubles: the “infestation” of Southern Lords; the Ironmen raiders off his western coast; & the bickering between the Lords Flint & Bolton. He gives Artos his mission of discovering if Raymun Redbeard represents an actual threat. Due to Willam’s other duties he is unable to see to it himself. They briefly discuss Lord Butterwell’s & Ser Brynden Rivers reasons for visiting Winterfell- trying to get Lord Willam to commit to King Daeron’s cause in the possible upcoming civil war. Lord Willam also charges Donnel to protect & serve Lord Artos as he has served himself as well as charging Lord Artos to respect & keep Donnel as he has been a trusted & honored servant to house Stark.*(3) Their meeting is interrupted by Ser Benton Cassel, Master of Arms at Winterfell. He states Lord Ronnel Bolton & his sworn sword, Ser Cregan Snow are headed to The Smoking Log (the local ale house) & that Ser Martyn Flint (& 5-6 men at arms of his house) are already there! Lord Willam asks Artos & Donnel to intercede on his behalf. 
Artos & Donnel stop off at the stable for they think they will make a more impressive sight a horse than a foot. Artos uses his influence over the Master of Horse to upgrade Donnel’s garron for a blood bay courser.*(4) Lord Artos mounts the pride of the Stark’s stables, a black stallion, & they proceed to the Smoking Log.*(5) Market Square, outside Castle Winterfell’s walls, is teeming with people. Freeswords rub shoulders with peddlers, camp followers, smallfolk, pages of the nobles, & local merchants who have all arrived for the tourney to honor The King’s Hand, Lord Butterwell, and three days hence. The crowd parts before the warhorses. Though they make good time neither man spots the gigantic form of Ser Cregan Snow though they do see a few patrons making haste to leave the Smoking Log as they arrive.*(6) 


At the same time Helga & party are arriving at Winter Town with the walls of Castle Winterfell looming in the distance. They note the hub of activity as well as the pavilions of the visiting nobles outside of town.*(7) The dream & abandoned Holdfast weigh heavily on Helga’s mind but she knows she must put these behind her, at least for now. Young Jasson Snow presents her with problems enough. He has been sneaking off of late & Little William has proven himself lacking the mental acuity to stop him. At Karhold this is but a game but here this could mean his life. She asks Rickon to escort her & her son directly to Winterfell. She also lectures Jasson & Little William on the importance of staying put! 


Lord Artos & Donnel find the tap room of the Smoking Log nearly empty & the reason for it. Squaring off against each other & separated only by 20 paces of the common room are Lords Flint & Bolton! No one has drawn steel but their hands are all on swords (except Ronnel Bolton who is cleaning his nails with a dagger). Lord Artos reminds all present that they are both under the protection of House Stark as well as the rules of hospitality. He states he will not allow ANY man to violate his brother’s decree of peace & goodwill.* (8) He states “I wish a private audience with you Ser Martyn & you Ronnel Bolton.” Ser Martyn immediately agrees sending his men back to his father’s pavilion. Ser Cregan watches them go but does not leave. Ronnel eventually agrees sending Ser Cregan to the bar. The 3 nobles & Donnel find an empty table & the discussion begins. Lord Artos uses his influence to garner a temporary peace- at least until they leave Winterfell- stating “It is best to let your noble fathers decide this issue with the guidance of my bother Lord Willam.* (9) Ronnel Bolton finally agrees to this but states “I & my sworn sword shall only draw steel in the defense of our persons but least you think me craven do not insult me or my father further with your silly accusations!” (Lord Flint has let it be known that he thinks the Boltons responsible for the bandit raids on his remote Holdfasts which border Bolton lands). Ser Cregan takes a keg from behind the bar as he leaves & smiles smugly- Lord Artos had said he would cover the nights drinking between the men present but Ronnel stated he “had lost his thirst”- not so Ser Cregan it seems. 


After Bolton’s departure Ser Martyn tells Artos all he knows of the raids & his father’s suspicisions. He tells Artos his father, Mathell, has come to bring this before Lord Willam. Lord Artos tells Ser Martyn that he has a plan that might aid his endeavor to the north & alleviate Ser Martyn’s problem as well- namely Ronnel & Ser Cregan. 


All the while Donnel has been watching Lord Artos’ back & he notices 4 freeriders enter & take an empty table near them. He judges them mainly inexperienced; except for their leader or the man he deems their leader. Though they appeared non-threating he continues to watch them as something about their body language sends off warning signals.* (10) 


As Helga & party pass the Smoking Log she notices Lord Artos’ stallion along with another warhorse. She decides to go in & see the father of her son. She wants to know what kind of welcome her & Jasson can expect at Winterfell (it is no secret that Lady Mylara Stark is jealous of Jasson due to Lord Willam’s son, Edwyle, being sickly & Jasson being a bastard). Helga knows that it was her words whispered in Lord Willam’s ears that sent her & her son to Karhold. Helga asks Rickon & company to ride on to Winterfell with Jasson as she feels the alehouse inappropriate for her son. Rickon agrees & Little William vows to “Keep’em safe n’ sound Mistress Helga”, though Helga plainly has reservations about Little William’s ability to keep that promise.* (11) As she ties up her garron, being careful to place her away from the warhorses, she sees a swarthy youth dressed in black velvets & ermine cloak enter the ale house with what appears to be a singer on his cloak tails. With a long sigh she opens the door to the noise, smoke, & laughter saying “May the Old gods preserve me”!* (12) 


Artos & Donnel stay a while longer after Ser Martyn leaves. Donnel takes time to make Artos aware of the freeriders. They witness young Nymeros Martell enters the ale house with the mummer Alton Motley close behind. Nymeros merely nods toward Artos but Alton bows deeply & smiles broadly.*(13) Alton Motley is known as a singer/mummer attached to Lord Butterwell’s party & Nymeros is Lord Willam’s guest/ hostage/ ward & cousin to the Queen. Nymeros grabs a comely tavern wench as she passes by & states “Come Wilma warm my bones once more before I leave for distant & might I say barbaric Karhold”. Wilma smiles as he pulls her close & says “Me thinks you need something cold rather than warm M’lord” as she pours a mug of cold ale upon his head. The crowd including Lord Artos & Donnel, laugh at this. To his credit the Dornish youth laughs the loudest as he finds a seat near Alton. The singer tunes his lute & begins a bawdy drinking song. As Alton begins his song another woman in riding leathers & wild auburn hair enters the tap room. She catches the eye of most of the men in the place including Artos & Nymeros. Artos knows Helga but waits to see what mischief Nymeros will cause, knowing well that this woman can take care of herself. 


Nymeros shouts above the din of noise “GOOD WOMAN! Come join me & make my last night here a memorable one!” Helga states plainly “Keep your ale & memories to your self”. Nymeros’ smile slowly disappears as Alton stops his bawdy ditty “A Beautiful Maid Awakes the Sleeping Giant” to say “By the Seven Milord but your luck has soured this eve!” Helga continues to walk toward Artos’ table. Nymeros’ face flushing somewhat says “Good woman do you know to whom you speak- I am Nymeros Martell cousin to the Queen!” Helga now standing before lord Artos’ table says without looking back “Then let her keep you warm tonight!” Again laughter filled the Smoking Log but Nymeros’ hand slowly slipped to the slender Bravossi blade at his left hip. Artos noting this stood & said “Helga my maid” hugging her fiercely while stating “How is my son Jasson!” A look of astonishment grew on Nymeros’ face. A face turned red with embarrassment. Again laughter filled the room as the young Dornish nobleman hastily took his leave of the Smoking Log.* (14) 


Footnotes going over some game mechanics used during play 
. 

1.) Using the Dream feat Helga has a vision of an up coming storm that brings the sea crashing against Karhold’s walls. Lord Karlon is swept away from the battlements. In the waves below the keep she sees “large horned fish” beating against the keep’s gates with their horns. 
2.) Helga succeeds in both spot & survival rolls which aids her here. 
3.) In the AGoT RPG each character has a social rank (which could be used as an ECL as noble characters have advantages over small folk as in the books). Lord Artos is above Donnel’s station so should answer to Artos. At the same time Donnel has chosen the favored feat which lets everyone know he’s Lord Willam’s man & should be respected as such. 
4.) The use of influence replaces using skills like Diplomacy & Intimidate (which are still used to change the attitudes of Npc’s- e.g. from friendly to helpful). Each player rec’s a number of influence points depending on class, noble house, & cha. Here the Artos player succeeds in an influence roll vs the Master of Horse convincing him that he should give Donnel a good warhorse without troubling his liege Lord Willam for approval. 
5.) In AGoT RPG noble characters need not “count coppers” as King Robert once said. Instead they are allowed equipment as due their station/ as needed (& within reason- not every noble should be waving a Valyrian blade around). 
6.) Neither player made there spot rolls even though Ser Cregan has the Giant’s Blood feat (& is my version of the Mountain that rides from the books). 
7.) As a wildling raider Helga ha no knowledge: nobility skill ranks & therefore the noble’s sigils are little more than pretty flags. 
8.) Here is where the AGoT RPG really shines. It is not just a RPG but an extensive source book of Martin’s world so that anyone (whether they have read the novels or not) can run this setting without problems complete with rules of hospitality/ feudalism! 
9.) Again the Artos player uses his influence but against a rival house not his own making it a trickier. He succeeds with only marginal success vs Ronnel Bolton. I did not make him roll vs Ser Martyn seeing their house wouldn’t have any problems complying as they are loyal to Willam (again this rpg urges GM’s to use their judgment during a sessions & keep things simple only rolling dice when necessary). 
10.) Donnel uses & succeeds with the sense motive & knowledge: warfare skills allowing him to judge the freeriders approximate skill levels & their attitudes. 
11.) Jasson’s player chose the Noble Spirit feat which gives him a companion, Little William a Karstark guardsman, who will not willing betray him & act as a protector. As Jasson is a child Pc (yes the RPG allows you to play a child if you choose to. 
12.) Again Helga being a wildling might suspect the “youth” to be a noble she has no way to recognize him as Nymeros Martell. She succeeds with a spot check & notices Nymeros’ companion has a lute though the light isn’t the greatest. 
13.) Here is another example of how status & social rank works in the game. House Martell is equal to house Stark though Alton Motley is only a commoner & must show deference to Lord Stark (he also wishes to attach himself to Lord Artos’ party & is sucking up a bit). 
14.) Here Helga playing in typical wildling fashion speaks her mind but makes sure she makes it to Lord Artos’ table & his protection. Though House Martell & House Stark are on equal footing Nymeros has been fostered to Lord Willam & he knows Lord Artos could cause trouble for him. Nymeros thinks discretion is the better part of valor though Helga may have to watch her back- maybe even gaining the Nemesis Defect! 

Well I hope you all enjoyed it! Will post more later. Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey everyone! Here is session 1 part 2! 

While Helga & Artos got reacquainted, Donnel noticed a small face peeking in the ale house window. The face had the long angular features of house Stark.* (15) Donnel guessed that this was Jasson Snow, Lord Artos’ bastard son. Upon being noticed the boy slipped away. Donnel not wanting to disturb his Lord knew of a back entrance & made for it.* (16) He would fetch the boy & surprise the parents. Lord Artos & Helga noticed Donnel’s departure as well as 3 of the 4 freeriders leaving by the front door. Helga couldn’t explain it but felt Jasson was in some danger!* (17) Helga turned to Artos & said “I’m in need of fresh air”. When she turned to leave the fourth freerider was standing before her & their table He bowed to Lord Artos & said “M’lord forgive me but I’ve heard you’ll be traveling north & might be in need of swords. My companions & me be master less at the present & could serve you well M’lord”. Helga tried to push pass but the freerider merely stepped in front of her stating “N’ what’s yer name good lady?” Helga now angry says “My name & my business is my own… now out of my way!” She pushed past the freerider & was gone without another word. Lord Artos says to the freerider “Forgive my … friend but if you present yourself to Ser Benton Cassel tomorrow I’ll leave word of your coming. If you meet his & my sworn sword’s approval you may ride north with me.” Seeing the freerider’s companions gone as well as Helga & Donnel leaving, Artos decides to keep the leader busy. Artos says with a smile “Sit, drink with me & allow me to buy!” All the while wondering what was happening outside.* (18) 


Donnel walked through the kitchen. The cook only smiled & waved him on.* (19) Once outside the noise from inside & from the Market Square appeared muffled. The sworn sword let his eyes adjust to the darkness & his other senses to his surroundings. His life depended on this very thing many times before. He knew the boy was out here but where. Try as he might he could not see or hear him.* (20) Then from behind him he heard “You’re that man who was sitting next to father aren’t you” said a quiet voice… a child’s voice. Donnel with his hand on his sword turned slowly around & said “I am & you are no doubt Jasson… Jasson Snow, Artos’ son.” The boy merely nodded. Donnel judge the boy’s apprehension due more from the fear of being caught & what his parents might say than any fear of him.* (21) He decided to save the boy the embarrassment of a public scolding & told the boy to wait right by the back door. Opening he door & shouting at the cook “Bring Lord Artos here at once & tell him I have his son!” Donnel heard the cook leave & he shut the door. He & the boy would wait. 


Helga left the tap room behind her. She quickly realized that one of the freeriders stood just outside the door. She closed it quickly then headed for the back as she couldn’t see the other two swordsmen or Jasson. She stopped before going around the corner of the ale house. Her eyes briefly meet the freerider but she stared him down & he turned away walking in the opposite direction. Helga a raider by birth slipped quietly into the shadows!* (22) 

15.) Donnel has a great success on his spot check (the RPG rewards you for rolling higher than he DC- the higher the roll the greater the success- in this case making out the details of the boy’s face! 
16.) Donnel succeeds on a knowledge: local skill check & remembers this ale house has a back door. 
17.) Helga has The Blood of the First Men which gives her intuitions on the status of close family members. 
18.) Here no rolls required- just let the players roleplay with the freerider. 
19.) Donnel’s Favored Feat comes in handy again as the locals know him well as Lord Willam’s man. 
20.) Here Donnel failed his Spot & Listen checks. 
21.) Donnel succeeds with a sense motive check. 
22.) Helga succeeds in both a intimidate & hide in shadow checks.

I decided to put in Helga's dream from the preious post as it will come into play in the future. 

More to post later. Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Krafus (Sep 4, 2005)

Very interesting... Since I plan to buy the AGoT d20 RPG, I really like that you point out the differences with standard 3e. Just one bit of advice, though - you might want to separate your paragraphs a little bit, and to give dialogue its own individual lines. It would make it easier on the eyes, as well as looking more like a novel.

Looks like Artos will soon be in a fight against those so-called freeriders. I wouldn't be surprised to learn they were hired by Bolton.


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Krafus! Thanks for the comments & advice. It's my first time to post on the Story Hour & a little unsure about how to do it. Any comments & suggestions are welcome.  Now back to that fight... Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey everyone! Here is session 1 part 3. The players finally get into combat & find out how deadly it can be. 


Donnel waited with the boy behind the ale house. Jasson had become very quiet indeed.

 From what Donnel had seen of the boy’s mother, a wildling no less, there was reason for

the boy’s silence & worry. A small smile upturned the lips of the ordinarily grim face. The 

smile quickly faded upon hearing a snapping of a twig followed by the dark shape that could 

be no one but one of the freeriders from the Smoking Log. * (23) Instinct took over. He

 quietly stepped into the deeper shadows all the while steering the boy before him. All was 

going well until the boy, Jasson, fell cursing as he landed! *(24) The freerider turned about 

quickly a sword appearing in his hand with a swishing sound. Donnel drew his blade as well &

placed himself in front of Jasson.

 The freerider said “I have no quarrel with you… give me the boy & no one need get hurt”. 

Donnel shook his head “I’m afraid that’s not possible… Lord Artos would not be so kind as you.” 
The freerider smiled lowering his sword & quickly whistled. Donnel’s wait was over ‘my only chance is to drop this one before the others arrive’ he thought. And so they danced…. 



Helga heard the whistle & froze. This was quickly followed by the sound of steel on steel 

scraping as two swords met. Then she heard the sounds of heavy boots pounding on the 

ground. The freerider out front she guessed. In he deep shadows of the ale house she drew

 her greatsword & waited. The wait was not a long one as the freerider came around the

 corner at a run with bare steel in his hand. He never saw Helga. Her sword leapt out of the

 darkness to meet the swordsman. The greatsword hit its mark. Slicing easily through the 

man's leather armor & shearing the ribs beneath. Helga kicked the dying man from her blade. 

The freerider’s sword fell from limp fingers & bloody bubbles formed at his mouth as it shaped the word “How”!* (25) 



Artos could see the cook trying to make his way to his table through the now crowded

 common room. 

The freerider seeing this said “My thanks for the drink Lord Artos but my friends are waiting. I’ve taken too much of your time. I will see your Master of Arms on the morrow!” 

With a quick bow he was heading toward the door. Artos was about to call to him but the voice of the panting cook distracted him. 

“M’lord, Donnel has need of you & he says he has your son! Out back M’lord… you can use the kitchen door.” 

Artos was up in an instant nearly bowling the cook over. The freeriders, Helga’s hasty

 departure, & Donnel leaving without so much as a by your leave…. He should have known!

 Artos bellowed “OUT OF MY WAY!” 

He stormed across the common room- the crowd parting as water to a prow of a ship. He

 moved as fast as he could, through the kitchen & out the back door. The first thing he 

heard as he opened the door was the clanging sound of swords coming together & then the

sobbing of a child. He drew his sword & hoped he was not too late.




Helga could hear the sound of sword play behind the ale house over the labored breathing of

 the dying man at her feet. 

As she began to move that way a door slammed open a voice 

called out “MALLOT! ARTOS KNOWS! HE COMES!” 

Helga waited for this one like the first but when he came around the corner his eyes must

 have met the sight of his dying comrade for he ducked under Helga’s greatsword as it 

whistled past his head.* (26) With a curse he drew his longsword & went on guard. Helga

 could tell this one knew the blade. No matter as Magda always said “All men bleed!” Just 

then she heard a blow land heavily behind her & someone swear an oath- her thoughts went

 to Jasson. The freerider saw his chance & lunged for the quick kill. Helga tuning slightly felt

 the blade glide along the boiled leather covering her torso. It had turned the blade.* (27)

 The freerider was off balance now & Helga put all her strength in the counter blow which

 felled the man like an ox at slaughter. She kicked him over & saw the wound with his life’s

 blood spewing out with each beat of his heart. The freerider let out a low groan & his eyes 

rolled to the back of his head. He was done! Now I must find my son she thought. Helga ran

 to the back of the ale house. 


Donnel didn’t let the boy or the thought of the freeriders friends distract him. That was the

 path which led to the Gray Sisters. Although he was fast the freerider was faster His blade

 slashed out but he parried it easily. The man ducked his counter stroke & then barely

 parried his second overhand blow. The man tried to go on the defensive… stalling & waiting 

for his friends Donnel thought. The man made a weak thrust at his midsection. Donnel

 turned his body ever so slightly & let the blade scrape along his mail. Now allowing his turn

 to add momentum to his own thrust his sword bit deep in the man’s side! Not a wide wound

 but deep. The freerider stumbled backwards an oath forced from his lips. The freerider’s 

hand came up as if by reflex covering the wound at his side. His hand came away bloody &

 more blood began to seep through the new gap Donnel had made in the man’s armor. The

 freerider staggered off … his thoughts now turning to escape. * (28) The kitchen door 

opened with a bang & Artos was standing there blade in hand. 


Artos bulled his way through the kitchen door. He saw his son lying on the ground sobbing 

but unhurt- thank the Old Gods. Donnel stood no more than 30 paces away sword in hand 

with one of the freeriders staggering off holding his side. He was leaving a trail of blood 

behind. Another freerider was coming from the other side. Artos would meet this man with

 the brute strength of the Implacable! The freerider’s blade was swept aside. Artos’ second 

blow cut a gash in the man’s sword arm. He screamed & ran. The noise had now attracted a

 crowd. This freerider now used this very crowd as a means of escape.

The voice of Donnel brought Artos around “Milord are you well?”

Artos said “Yes. Let us seek these men who would kidnap my son.” 

Helga’s voice chimed in “Seek your own men… mine will run no more & I will stay with Jasson.” 

Donnel looked at Helga’s foes & having seen death, both slow & fast, upon the battle field knew she spoke the truth.

Donnel said in a quiet voice “Mine should be easy enough to follow.”

Artos nodded & said “Aye & I want him alive! He has much to answer for!” 

Notes: 
23.) Donnel succeeds in both spot & listen checks.

24.) Donnel succeeds in his hide roll vs the freeriders spot but Jasson rolls a 1!

25.) Helga takes advantage of a surprise round in combat as the freerider’s spot check is

 less than Helga’s hide check & the freerider is flat footed & a sitting duck. Helga rolls high &

 hits. Her greatsword does 9 points of damage minus 2 due to the freeriders leather armor. 7

 points of damage is over the freeriders shock value & he fails his Fort save (& goes down

 nearly dead- he had 10 Hp). 

26.) This time the freerider made his spot check to see his comrade & knows something’s

 up. He doesn’t see Helga but I deem him not flat footed & able to dodge the blow (defense

 roll) with his dex modifier added in.

27.) Helga is hit by the freerider but he only rolls a 1 for damage! Plus 1 for his str modifier for a total of 2 which doesn’t hurt her due to her leather armor.

28.) In Donnel’s fight he makes a crit with his longsword & rolls 10 pts for damage (-2 for 

the freeriders leather armor) but the freerider makes his fort save & but we house rule that 

crits above shock value (even if the opponent makes his save) continue to bleed  & his 

wound will continue to bleed. This another way combat is more gritty in the AGoT! 

The players were wary of combat as they knew there was no healing magic. The options Guardians have put in really made the combat more girtty without really slowing down the game.  I hope the spacing helped. Thanks again guys! Maester Luwin


----------



## Krafus (Sep 5, 2005)

Actually, I meant that you should cut the paragraphs into smaller ones, not that you should put a space line between every sentence. 

I'm a bit surprised that both Artos and Donnel let their foes escape. Why didn't either of them try to either capture his opponent or finish him off?


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 5, 2005)

Actually only Artos' man escaped. Donnel's player is really taking the role of protector to heart. He first wanted to see to the safety of Artos & Jasson as he wasn't sure if there were any more takers in the crowd that gathered. He guessed (wisely) that his man's wounds would slow him down anyway. Artos for all his size & strength is merely a noble. I deemed the other freerider used the crowd to escape. Artos didn't stray to far from the ale house at least without escort. With the Bolton's & The Blood Raven in town a mna can't be too careful. And then there is Butterwell who is rumored to have a foot in each of the Dragon's camp (he supports Daeron openly though there are whispers....).

Here is session 1 part 4. This is the last post for this session. It really was a lot of fun. My group meets every other week so I wanted to sum up their seesion which was E-mailed to them. This way the session will be fresh to them when we meet again & can be a good DM tool for me as I can always look back & see what The Blood Raven told Artos 3 sessions ago. I hope I also allowed those who may be unfamiliar with this game some insight on the mechanics that made it so much fun! 


Though Lord Artos lost his man Donnel was able to follow the other easy enough. Both used the same tactic but the man Donnel was trailing was wounded. The crowd backed away from him & he was forced to travel slowly due to pain & bleeding. At last Donnel spotted the freerider staggering some paces ahead when he drew his sword & gave chase! Though he wore a chain hauberk Donnel was able to close on the man. Finally a group of Lord Stark’s smallfolk noticed Donnel & the man he chased. Shouts rang out- “STOP THAT MAN!” & “DON’T LET HIM GET AWAY!” Donnel was finally aided by a group of sell swords who cut off any avenue of escape in hopes of a reward or possible employment.* (29) Seeing no way out the freerider merely collapsed & begged for mercy. Donnel said “You will die without aid. Do you understand? Good! Then to Artos with you!” The four sellswords gathered up the prisoner & Donnel led the way back to the Smoking Log. 


After making sure that Jasson was unharmed Helga searched the bodies of the 2 dead freeriders. Each had 5-6 silver stags, leather armor, & longswords. Beside these things the leader had a gold dragon & a castle forged dagger with an unusual crest upon the pommel. The gold coin appeared newly minted. On one side was the face of Daeron II & on the other was the Lion Rampant. She was unfamiliar with both the crest on the dagger & what the lion meant. She would show Artos when he came back. Helga could hear Little William shouting for Jasson. Rickon was also tagging along. By now they had discovered Jasson was missing & had guessed his destination. Just then Artos returned empty handed. He had lost his freerider in the crowd. Helga showed Artos the golden coin & heard him say “Damnable Lanisters!”* (30) 


Donnel returned, along with the sellswords & his prisoner. The prisoner begged mercy from Lord Artos. Lord Artos states “You are in need of a Maester. Tell me who is responsible for the kidnapping of my son & you may live… though you may find it cold upon the Wall. If you refuse or your words are found untrue I will let Helga have you.” Artos nods towards the freerider’s dead companions & Helga steps forward with her greatsword in hand. The freerider, obviously shaken, says “I’ll tell what I know Lord though what I know is little enough. I only ask if death is my sentence give me Lord Willam & Ice not some wildling butcher to carry it out.”* (31) Artos with some coolness in his voice states “At the very least your death will be quick & painless but your life still depends on what you know & tell.” The freerider nods & tries not to notice Helga cleaning her blade “The man who paid us was richly dressed & though he wore no crests or shields of any house he was a noble’s man in my thinking. His face was hidden by the cowl of his cloak but his hair was dark. He met us at the Smoking Log a fortnight ago & told us your son would be coming & that we should take him when we could.” The freerider looked down now & then continued on “This man said no harm should come to the boy or we would pay with our own lives but we should take him to an abandoned Holdfast two & half days ride north of Winterfell. Once it was known that the boy was kidnapped he would join us there with the second half of our payment. There was one more thing I over heard this man tell Lort, our leader, that a boat was to come up the Whiteknife river to take the boy to White Harbor. That’s all I know I swear by the Old gods & the new.” Artos nods & says take him to Winterfell & Maester Pelion.” 


Back at Winterfell the prisoner is given over to Ser Benton Cassel. He was taken to the dungeon & orders sent to Maester Pelion to treat the prisoner’s wound. The sellswords who helped in the freerider’s capture were paid & then sent away with promises of further employment. Ser Brynden Rivers, The Blood Raven, stops Artos & asks about the excitement. Lord Artos tells the tale & shows him the gold dragon of Lanister mint. Ser Brynden states “It seems unusual for Lord Damon’s coin to find it’s way so far north. However, it would not be the first one I’m told. Freeriders gathering in Daemon’s camp have sported just such coin. Still, I think it unlikely that Lord Damon has interest in your son Lord Artos. If I may be of any service in this matter please let me know. I know you are tired & upset but on the morrow I wish to speak to you about a matter very important to me.” Artos agrees. 


Later the party gathers together to discuss options on what to do about the prisoner. He is shackled & thoroughly uncomfortable in the dungeon. Maester Pelion has treated the wound, though Helga is unsure of the Stark’s Maester. They decide to check which nobles came to Winterfell a fortnight ago & who came after. They also decide to let the prisoner “escape” & have Rickon follow where ever he may lead. Artos also wishes to find out more about Lord Manderly & White Harbor. They still have the tourney & hunt to deal with in the upcoming days. 

Notes: 
29.) Again Donnel is aided by being Willam’s man. 
30.) Again Helga has no knowledge of crests or sigils but I do not make Artos’ player roll either as he would recognize the sign of the Lannisters. 
31.) I allow Artos to make an intimidate check adding in some bonus for his Authority feat, Helga backing him up, & his wound. Needless to say he succeeds. 

I hope you enjoyed it. Maester Luwin


----------



## Krafus (Sep 5, 2005)

I doubt the Lannisters are behind the attempted abduction... Too much to lose if they're found out. OTOH, I've come up with another possibility - Lady Mylara Stark, who wishes to have a possible rival to her son removed far away. Not so different from Catelyn, come to think on it.


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 5, 2005)

It seems the Blood Raven agrees with you Krafus. At least for now. Lady Stark is indeed known for her dislike of Jasson & Helga. She has already seen to it that Helga & Jasson will be housed in The First Keep & not the Great Keep where the other major visiting nobles will be staying. The First Keep is far removed from the Stark's great hall & nearly empty come to think of it.... . 

Also there are many other nobles here for the tourney including the Boltons. The Boltons stand accused of raiding Lord Mathell Flints' Lands. Mainly Ronnel Bolton & his Sworn Sword Ser Cregan Snow. This is further complicated by Lord Willam's & Artos' sister being married to Lord Mathell Flint. Lord Bryce Bolton has already been spreading gossip among the gathered nobes that " I dare say one can't expect fairness in this matter while Lord Willam's sister warms old Mathell's bones at night can one." Ronnel has said "Ser Cregan is ready & willing to prove his innocence & mine for that matter as my champion to any that would face him on the field- let the Old Gods & the New judge us with a trail by combat!" So far there have been no takers as Ser Cregan Snow stands closer to eight feet tall than seven. Certainly they bare the Starks no love.

Then there is Ser Brynden Rivers, known as te Blood Raven, rumored to be The Master of Whispers on King Daeron's Small Council. You know the saying-"How many eyes does the Blood Raven have, a thousand & two!" And what of Lady Sheria the Blood Raven's misstress? Isn't she rumored to be a Maegi from the East- beyound Asshai by the Shadow or from distant Quarth. The court gossip has it she bathes in the blood of young maidens to keep her youth & sees visions of the future in braziers of flame. They say her council is held higher than all of the other of the Blood Raven's advisors put together. Hasn't she been inquiring about young Jasson Snow?

Lord Damon Lannister sits proudly on King Daeron's Small Council as Master of Coin. He supports his King openly by buildng a lavish Sept at the Red Keep & with pretty baubles for his Dornish Queen. But of late freeriders & sell swords who are gathering under the pretender's banner, Ser Daemon Blackfyre, have been seen with golden coins of Lannister mint. He proclaims that a shippment of just such coins were stolen by bandits- in league with Daemon no doubt- on their way to Casterly Rock! It is known that his two son's Ser Tybolt & Gerold ride north for the tourney. To which King will Lord Damon bend the knee & what type of hostage would young Jasson make for the Starks' support either way.

Then their are countless freeriders & sellswords who would make more on Jasson's ransom than any purse from the tourney. Really, what chances do any of them have with the likes of Ser Cregan Snow, Ser Pearse Caron- the Harper Knight, Ser Beron Manderly- known as The Great (though more for his grith than skill), & Ser Brynden all riding at the tilts! Ser Benton Cassel, Lord Artos, & Donnel of Long Lake will ride as well but against such great lances as these even they do not stand to win much!

There are rumors of a longship that landed just off Flint's Fingers. It was fying the Black Kraken banner of the infamous pirate- Rolfe Pyke. His ship has already brought the sword & fire to Bear Isle & The Stoney Shore. A bastard of Lord Vickon Greyjoy, as well as being at odds with his noble father for sleeping with his mistress, would like nothing more than to lay hands on Jasson Snow. 

So you see young Jasson should really stay put & under the wtachful eye of Little Willam! All for now. Thanks for your comments Krafus! Maester Luwin


----------



## linnorm (Sep 6, 2005)

Good stuff!  I'm interested to see how the repercussions of Jasson's botched abduction play out.


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 14, 2005)

Session #2 Part 1 

The next day after the attempted kidnapping of Jasson, Castle Winterfell looked like an anthill stirred with a stick. Pages were running to & from their Lords & their pavilions just outside of town. Laborers & carpenters finished the grandstands where the tilts will take place. Merchants & peddlers haggled with mercenaries & sellswords for this item & that. Smallfolk wagered for his favorite champion & argued his merits. Through all of this Lord Artos traveled with the purpose of the Implacable. His destination was clearly in sight. There was no mistaking the “flayed man on the blood red field”. The banner of House Bolton blew briskly in the strong northern wind. The pavilion was quite large Artos noted, striped red, white, & pink. 

A knot of freeriders huddled just outside the huge tent. Upon seeing Artos, they made way for the nobleman. Some bowed & others merely nodded. Artos walked by without a backwards glance. At the pavilion’s opening Artos said “Ronnel Bolton I would have a word with you.” Suddenly the opening was filled with the gigantic form of Ser Cregan Snow. Even without his armor he was enormous! Artos was a finger width above six feet himself & broad of chest with arms of a swordsman but even he must look up to the man dubbed “The Wall!” The large man just looked down with his queer, almost disturbing ice blue eyes. White hair fell to his shoulders. His face was impassive, giving no hint of emotion. Artos was about to speak when a almost sardonic voice spoke up “Oh do let Lord Stark in Ser Cregan, the least you can do after he provided for your merriment yesterday eve,” 

Without a word Ser Cregan stepped aside & Artos pushed his way in. Without looking back & with a voice used to command Artos said “Close the flap Wall! What I have to say will not go beyond this place” A small smile crept upon his lips as he stated “You know of my honesty Ronnel.” * (1) Ronnel Bolton did not even look up as he broke his fast & merely nodded with his mouth full. Artos continued “What is said here stays between you, me, & the Wall.” Artos paused for only a moment without interruption from either man & said “I have a proposition for you… the both of you. I only ask that you answer my questions honestly.” At this Ronnel looked up from his meal & Ser Cregan only snorted. Artos stated “The proposition & the questions are both simple enough. The proposition is I need good swords for I travel north to find the truth of this wildling king, Raymun. Those that ride with me will find the chance for both glory & great reward. I have need of you Ronnel & of you Ser Cregan!” 

Notes: 

1.) Lord Artos split his Rep as follows: +1 honesty; +1 loyal, +1 Implacable. 


Will post more later. Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 15, 2005)

Now to session2 part 2.

Ronnel wiped his mouth daintily & stated matter of fact “It would appear Lord Artos that your proposition is rather one sided… noble of course but altogether unappealing. Now if you’ll excuse me I’ll wish you good luck & good hunting for my eggs catch a chill.” Artos smiled for he knew he had the man’s interest. Artos cleared his throat & went on “Pray let me finish Ronnel. I know you are the second son who is likely to inherit little more than a meager holdfast not unlike the ones who have been raided. I also know that your older brother was aptly named (Ronnel’s older brother, Mace, was noted as being as dull & blunt as his namesake). Your noble father need only see that merit out shines age. I have the ear of my brother & I myself am not without some influence with your father. If you serve me well I would not begrudge you your due nor would I ill serve my brother if the better man one day resides in Dreadfort. You know me Ronnel, I’m known for my loyalty as well as my honesty.”

Ronnel stopped chewing his eyes narrowing in suspicion. He swallowed hard then said “I aid you in ridding the North of some savages with recompense and all. Then you will speak in my stead to both your brother, Lord Willam, & my father of my merits to rule Dreadfort? You will dismiss my brother as unworthy? What is the rest of it Lord Artos, for I clearly see a dagger in the shadows!”

Artos said “Answer me one question & make a promise easily kept! It is not an untruth that you & Ser Cregan are good swords. Nor is there any doubt of my need of them. However, I would ask a question & a boon. First I will ask the question Ronnel. Remember no one will know the answer but the three of us. I can accept trouble. As long as I know of it I can deal with it. Are you responsible for the raids of Lord Mathell’s lands? If so you must stop at once!”

Ronnel sat stunned for a heart beat or two then laughed- a nervous laugh that Artos noted at once! Ser Cregan too shifted uneasily behind Artos but it was Ronnel who spoke “ Lord Artos your offer is not without merit but my father sired only one fool & he sits not before you. I’ll see to your boon Milord. I can say that all shall be done that I can do in the matter of the bandits. I feel certain they will trouble old Mathell no more. And I will add another boon for the sake of the question unanswered… if you will accept it?”

Artos said simply “Go on & let me hear this boon.”

Ronnel smiled before saying “ I will seek out my Lord father, Lord Bryce, & get his word that he shall do all in his considerable power to put an end to the banditry on our borders since Flint appears unable to do so himself. I will also ask for & will no doubt be given 200 freeriders. No doubt House Stark will take up their payment as they will be serving you & not my father. I shall be their commander & I, Milord, will answer to no one but you. The question you asked should not matter if Ser Cregan & I serve you to the north… well beyond the holdfasts in question.”

Artos had his answer he was sure but he hoped the Flints would be satisfied with the raiding stopped & compensation (whether it was Stark gold or Bolton’s) given. He would also have Ronnel & The Wall with him where they could be watched. Ser Cregan was worth 10 men alone. Ronnel Bolton would provide 200 more & something more important to Artos Stark. Something the smug noble wouldn’t know. Lord Artos was sure the moonturn it would take for his party to reach Karhold would be time enough to use his considerable influence on Ser Cregan Snow. He had little doubt the man would be better suited with a direwolf upon his breast rather than a flayed man. So it was with a broad smile that Artos bellowed “DONE!” 
Enough for now. Will post more later. Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## linnorm (Sep 15, 2005)

Good stuff!  One suggestion:  Put the date of the last update in the subject, It'll make it easier to spot new goodness.

Looking forward to more!


----------



## Maester Luwin (Sep 18, 2005)

*[Actual Play AGoT] Swords of the North! Updated 9/18/05*

Hey everyone! Here is session 2 part 3. 

Lorrick Poole walked with a quick step through the nearly empty halls of the First Keep. He was already a busy man seeing to the Lists for the joust, planning the menu for the feast, & making sure that all visiting nobles, both of the south & the north, were comfortable within Winterfell’s walls. Naturally he was annoyed by Maester Pelion’s request to seek out the Wildling woman Helga & escort her to the library. The Karstark’s maester had some news for her. ‘What could a maester want to tell a savage anyway’ thought Winterfell’s steward. Alas he spotted her! 

“Mistress Helga Maester Quelion has need of you & asked me to escort you to the library” Lorrick said. Helga nods to the man “You have my Thanks Steward but doesn’t the library lie inside the Great Keep itself?” 

“Aye Mistress it does” confirmed Lorrick “But if we leave this instant we should be able to avoid Lady Stark as she, Lady Dustin, & Lady Crewyn are in the Glass Gardens. They should remain there for some time.” 

“Aaah” Helga said “I see. Then let’s not keep the good maester waiting. Lead on good Steward!” 

Helga was soon turned around in the winding halls of Winterfell & if not for the expert guidance of Lorrick Poole she would have been lost. Helga was certain the Steward was taking the back ways & little used corridors of the castle. ‘All to avoid that woman’ thought Helga her temper rising. She had been warned by Artos to do just that. “The seven hells hath no fury” or some other he had said. She had faced worse she was certain still no need to stir up trouble needlessly. After some time they came to the Stark’s impressive library. Karhold had a library though not nearly so big. ‘The musty smell of dust & old parchment was the same though’ thought Helga who had never learned the “magic” of reading. The two maesters were huddled over a pile of books & scrolls unaware of their presence until Lorrick cleared his throat. 

“Mistress Helga as you requested Maester Pelion” Lorrick Poole nodded. 

The Stark’s Maester was older & thinner than Quelion. The chain around his neck was thicker & longer by half. This disturbed the freedom loving wildling that thought one should never be a salve to anything, even to knowledge! However, she was happy to hear from the maester. The dream had troubled her & she would have at least one trouble behind her. 

Maester Pelion returned the stewards nod with one of his own & said “Greetings Mistress Helga. I hope you & your son are well.” 

“Well enough Maester” Helga shot back. “If you will excuse us Maester Quelion has news for me!” Helga was uneasy around the Stark’s maester. She couldn’t place the cause- it was just a feeling. But she had no intention of allowing these strangers to hear what Quelion had uncovered. The perceptive Maester sensing her unease excused himself & Lorrick leaving them alone in the vast library. 

All for now will post more later. Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Dec 3, 2006)

Maester Quelion looked up from his books & said “Greetings Mistress Helga. I trust young Snow is well? I am sorry to hear about your misadventures”

Helga stated matter of fact “He is well maester… more than I can say of his would be abductors. Now, tell me what you have found.”

Quelion Woolfield, Maester to house Karstark, cleared his throat & said “I should have known the answer straight away.” The maester shook his head & with a slight shrug of his shoulders he continued “The horned fish you asked about are not fish at all. They are called narwhales. Stylized as “unicorns of the sea” by some, they can be found off the coast of Skagos in the Bay of Seals. The sava… ah inhabitants of the isle harvest these narwhales for oil, food & the ivory of their horns. In fact the lords of Skagos use just such horns, though intricately carved, as a badge of their office.”

Helga thought a moment before asking her questions “Maester Quelion what does the Isle of Skagos have to do with Karhold? And what of the Isle itself I know it not?”

The maester’s expression became thoughtful as he stated “Skagos has nothing to do with Karhold that I know Mistress. Though they are both bannermen of Lord Willam & many seem to think his sword is not long enough to reach it. It is said they are … less civilized than the mainland folk. Rarely indeed is it that they leave their rugged island & rarer still are their visits to Winterfell. Why do you ask Mistress? Suddenly Helga noted the curious tone in the maester’s voice.

“It is nothing really Maester Quelion. Just something … I remembered from long ago. I thank you maester. I have taken too much of your time.” Helga said & started to leave when Maester Quelion called out “Mistress Helga there is something I thought you should know. Lady Sheria has been visiting the library as well. There is nothing strange in this alone but mainly in what she has been reading…”

Knowing that this woman & The Blood Raven have taken an interest in her son, Helga was curious enough. “What was she reading maester?”

“Books of dragon lore Mistress. Specifically on the birth cycle & the hatching of eggs” said the maester his eyes narrowing in concern.

Helga now interested said “There are no more Dragons maester.”

Maester Quelion nodded & said “This is true in Westeros Mistress but legend has it they may yet live in the East…. Beyond Asshai of the shadow!”

Lorrick Poole called from the doorway “Mistress Helga, forgive me but we should really be returning to First Keep. I have other duties you well know & one should never tempt fate needlessly.”

Helga nodded to the maester & said “My thanks Maester Quelion. Please keep me informed about … our friend.”

Maester Quelion stated “Mistress our order lives to serve!”

Helga left the library lost not only in Winterfell’s maze of halls but also in her own thoughts.


Will post more later. Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey everyone! Here is session 2 part 5. Here enters Septon Heward a Godsworn who may be more than he appears.

Septon Heward prayed to the Mother for mercy & the Crone for wisdom as he headed to the suite that Lord Willam had given over to the King’s Hand, Lord Nestor Butterwell. He was tired from his long trip from distant Karhold yet there was work to do. He was to receive a package from the High Septon himself. This told him it was much too important or private to trust to a raven. Lord Buterwell was to deliver this package. Septon Heward knew the man when he served the High Septon in King’s Landing. Those memories did not reassure him now. Lord Butterwell was known as something of a bumbling dandy. However, his latest correspondence with the High Septon hinted at something more dire.

The High Septon had charged Septon Heward with not only retrieving the package, which contained codes used for correspondence, but to judge the Hand of the King himself! There were rumors in King Daeron’s court that Lord Butterwell had a foot in both the King & the pretender’s camp. He would not be the first noble that wished to hedge his bets in the upcoming civil war nor would he likely be the last. May the Father allow him to judge the man with fairness!

As Septon Heward arrived at the Hand’s chambers he was met by Lord Butterwell’s man, Orrin, better known as “ClubFoot”. The man had a misshappened left foot, which made him drag it when he walked. Also Orrin’s right shoulder rode higher than the left & his head was held downward tilted to the left. Through stringy gray hair his dark brown eyes met the Septon’s. With an exaggerated bow Clubfoot stated “The Lord Hand awaits you Septon.”

Septon Heward nodded & said “thank you & may the Mother bless & keep you Orrin, man of the faith!” Clubfoot led the way inside with the slow shuffling gait he was so noted for. Septon Heward found the King’s hand having brunch with what appeared to be roasted fowl, mayhap a duck, in a honey butter sauce. Around a mouth full of food Lord Butterwell said” Oh do come in Septon ole friend… please sit & join me!” He wiped his stubby fingers on a silken napkin pointing to a comfortable chair across from him

Stepton Heward bowed & said “Thank you Milord but I have already broken my fast but pray continue. I am sorry to interrupt you at all but the High Septon bid me meet you at first opportunity.”

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey everyone! Here is session 2 part 6.

Lord Butterwell ripped off a small leg & waved it in the air “Nonsense, nonsense I say. No bother at all Septon. I am only too happy to be of some assistance to his holiness in this matter. Not hungry then? Then at lest some wine…. A fine vintage from the Arbor most rare these days since the troubles with the Black Dragon you know.” Daemon Blackfyre had taken the black dragon as his sigil & it was rumored that Lord Tyrell (& Lord Redwyne of the Arbor) favored him over the King.

“Then the Seven hath blessed you truly Milord for having such a vintage when others go without!” Heward said “How did you come by such a wonderful vintage?” 

Lord Butterwell choked & sputtered a bit before answering, the Septon judged him nervous. “I saved it for just such an occasion Septon! Yes. Yes a special occasion indeed. Let us drink to the health of the King I say!”

“Yes to the King & may the Mother keep him & the Crone guide him!” said Septon Heward but to which King do you toast my dear Hand he thought!

“You came for the package no doubt” said the Hand “Never fear Septon safe n’ sound it is I assure you. CLUBFOOT! TO ME! Excuse me I will have Clubfoot fetch it straight away.”

Orrin shuffled in dragging his left foot & bowing “Milord, how may I be of service?”

Butterwell puffed up like a popinjay & said “The package Clubfoot…you know the one!” He winked & Clubfoot limped off to do his master’s bidding.
Septon Heward watched the man drain his wine & finish off the leg, his neatly trimmed beard dripping with grease, honey & wine. ‘And this is the second most powerful man in the Seven Kingdoms’ the Septon thought with distaste. T’ was time to fish for answers & may the Crone guide him!

“What word from King’s Landing Milord? How fares Daeron the Good?” the Septon asked & watched for a reaction of any kind.

“Oh yes our beloved King is well & why not… His Holiness, the High Septon, guides him as you well know. The Council has sent me & The Bloodraven to gather support at Riverrun & here to the North. A nasty trip! I was sore for days. Baelor was sent to Storms End while Maekor travels to Summerhall. All spread far & thin I must say. The Vale stands with us of course. CLUBFOOT DO HURRY! Yes… where was I?” stuttered the Hand
“And what news of Daemon?” said the Septon
“Daemon?” said the Hand taken aback before continuing “Oh yes… the pretender. CLUBFOOT WHERE ARE YOU MAN! Yes… who’s to say for certain? Only the Seven know for sure. Some say the Free Cities… others say Highgarden… CLUBFOOT!

Finally Orrin came back trailing his left foot carrying a packet sealed in wax adorned with the High Septon’s seal. Unbroken & intact as far as Septon Heward could tell.

Lord Butterwell wiped his mouth a final time & lurched to his feet “There you have it Septon. Safe as was promised. You will inform his Holiness for me wont you? There’s a good man! I must beg your pardon Septon. I need to freshen up & prepare for my meetings with Lord Willam. Hand’s business you know!” Without another word he waddled off, leaving Clubfoot in his wake. 

Septon Heward stood & said “I can see myself out Orrin.” The Crone would guide him. The Father would judge the Hand. And may the Mother grant him Mercy. The Septon would study the codes for he must get a raven off to King’s Landing & the High Septon! 


Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is session 2 part 7 where Jasson Snow makes his entrance!

Young Jasson Snow watched the squires play at swords in the practice yard below from one of the narrow windows of First Keep. Some of the boys were his age. He wished he could be among them. However, he knew that a bastard had no place among them. Also his attempted abduction had placed fear in both his mother & father. They warned him to stay inside & stay put. The towering guardsman, Little William, was there to make sure this happened. Though simple minded, Little William had become ever more vigilant! Even so both Jasson & Little William were startled by the quiet voice behind them “Greetings Jasson Snow!”

The man was both familiar & yet odd in appearance. Jasson had seen him before across the court yard but never this close. He was an albino of average height with the milk white hair & skin of his kind. The black velvets & scarlet silks stood a stark contrast to his white skin & hair. Though this was odd, it was his eyes, blood red in color that disturbed him the most. They seemed to peer straight through him. He also had a birth mark, the color of blood as well, in the shape of a bird in flight across his right cheek. They had dubbed it a raven at court & so he as named The Blood Raven!

In a quiet voice the man said “I beg your pardon Jasson. I hope I didn’t startle you. May I speak with you?”

Jasson struggled to remember the proper way to address the man before him. Maester Quelion & Lord Karlon had both seen to his education. At last he found his voice & the words “Of course Ser. Ser Brynden isn’t it?”

A slight smile played along the man’s lips as he said “Yes. Yes it is. Ser Brynden Rivers.
Do you long to be amongst the squires trying your hand at swordplay?”

Jasson wasn’t sure how to answer or even if he should trust the man. His mother said a wise man listened more than he talked in any case. “I have no place among them Ser despite my wishes.”

Ser Brynden appeared pleased with his answer. He stated & not unkindly “Yes I know something of what you speak Jasson.”

Suddenly Jasson remembered his surname was Rivers, a bastard’s name from the Riverlands! Yet he was a knight & had the King’s ear if the rumors were true. Jasson looked the man over once more & stated simply “Forgive me if I have offended you Ser. It was not my attention.”

Rivers smile grew broader as he said “Nonsense Jasson! No harm intended & no harm done. And as for your place amongst the squires, that could change as well. I will ask permission of your father to squire you to myself!”

Jasson’s mouth grew wide in surprise! Try as he might he couldn’t speak or even move. It was a great honor he knew. Yet something about the man bothered young Jasson.

Ser Brynden sensing his unease smiled & stated gently “ Relax Jasson. I will not be leaving for some days so you have time to make up your mind & I must have your father’s blessing as well.”

Jasson merely nodded & stood there. He had often wanted to see Kings Landing & the castle of the Targaryen Kings.

With a slight nod of his head Ser Brynden said “Just think on it boy. I’ll have my answer soon enough. I’m off to see your father. I bid you good day!”


Little William & Jasson watched the knight leave. Both noted his boots made no sound. But it was Little William who spoke as Jasson remained stunned “I’ll be ah son o’ a Septon Jas! E’s a weird un fer sure. Miss Helga will nay let you go lest ways. So don’t ya worry none! White as ah Other ‘e was!”

Jasson knew Little William was slow, he often counted on this very thing when he wanted to “slip” away, but he was wise enough to be sure!
Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey everyone! The following posts will be a summary of the remainder of session 2.

Session 3 Summary part 1!

Lord Artos was met by Ser Brynden Rivers upon returning to Winterfell. The Blood Raven asked if he might take young Jasson Snow as his squire. Ser Brynden explained all the advantages that this would entail for Jasson: good education under the Grand Maester himself; being seen at the court of the King; being taught the sword & lance by him; & would guarantee his safety (which is in question considering his near abduction).

Artos not wanting to commit to man he didn’t really trust states that he has already granted this honor to Rickon Karstark. He explained he didn’t want to affront the son of a friend & loyal liegeman. However, he would think on it.

Ser Brynden also asked another boon. Lady Sheria asked for a private audience with young Jasson in the Stark’s Godswood- alone! He guaranteed Jasson’s safety with his own private guard- The Raven’s Teeth!

Artos agrees to this. He does not want to deny The Blood Raven twice in one day. Artos knows through rumors of the reputed sorceress’ interest in his son. Artos hopes that Jasson himself may provide some answers about Sheria’s intentions.
Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Dec 29, 2006)

Session 3 summary part 2.

Helga was likewise visited by Lady Shiera to ask her permission for an audience with Jasson. Noting Helga’s apprehension, Lady Shiera piqued the wildling’s interest by telling her that Jasson was indeed special! She also spoke of Helga’s own ability to foretell the future through dreams. This surprised the wildling though she neither denied nor affirmed Sheria’s statement. Shiera further shocked Helga by asking about Jasson’s dreams! Helga again refused to answer Shiera’s question.

 Helga asked a question of her own “Why meet my son in the Godswood & alone?”

 Lady Shiera stated “the Godswood is a place of power & in such places things are more easily seen.”

Helga still not convinced in this woman’s ability or power (she might have learned of the dream from Maester Quelion). 

Helga asked “What things Shiera?” 

Lady Shiera only smiled & said “Some people can see the future others have the ability to change it! I think Jasson is just such a person. I can train him & teach him. Allow him to grow Helga. Allow him to become more than a bastard & a wildling’s son. Let him go to King’s Landing.” 

In the end Helga only agrees to let Jasson meet her in the Godswood. First she would speak to her son.This brought a smile to the Lady’s face. 

As Lady Shiera departed, she looked over her shoulder & said “I see you have a great choice to make in the future Helga. You are a woman who lives in two worlds. But in the end there can only be one.” Shiera paused for a moment letting the silence grow before stating “Which one will you choose Helga? Pray give your grandmother my regards!”

Helga too stunned to respond, could only watch the woman leave.

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Everyone!

Session 3 Summary Part 3

Septon Heward was surprised to find visitors in Winterfell’s Sept when he returned. One was a beautiful woman in her early 20’s the other a rather stout man a few years older. Upon hearing the Septon enter the man swung around & said "Greetings Septon… Heward isn’t?"

Septon Heward nodded & stated “May the Seven bless you both but to whom do I have the honor of speaking?”

The woman continued to pray but the man bowed slightly & said “I am Ser Brandel Manderly from White Harbor. This is my younger sister, Ismerria. We come for the tourney and…. other things. Perhaps I could speak frankly?”

Septon Heward stated “But of course my son. The Seven smile upon the truth frankly stated.”

The stout knight merely nodded & said “My father asked me to approach Lord Willam of the possibility of joining our Houses. My sister is sought by many I assure you. Besides being young & beautiful, she has a fine head on her shoulders. She would be an asset to any Lord lucky enough to have her!”

Septon Heward stated “Blessed to have her. Those of the faith believe in faith not luck my son. And devout I might add. But how might I be of service?”

The knight appeared somewhat uneasy but stated “Septon my father would arrange a marriage between my sister & Lord Artos. He has never married & my father thinks this could aid both our houses! I know you have just arrived but I was hoping you may talk to Lord Artos on our behalf or at the least arrange a meeting here so I may state my case.”

Septon Heward liked this union as it would join another of the northern families of the old faith with the new. The Manderly’s of White Harbor were quite cosmopolitan & followers of the Seven. Lord Artos would need the support of the Manderly’s & their ships at White Harbor if the wildling Raymun was more than a grumkin. 

Septon Heward nodded “I see. I see the benefits of this union Ser Brandel. May the Crone give me the wisdom to convince Lords Willam & Artos. Now Artos is of the old faith to be sure but your House is a strong & honorable one. If your Lord father could make certain promises… of ships & men if needed in an upcoming engagement. I see this being of greater import than talk of faiths or gods. In time Lord Artos may even see the error of his faith… one could only hope.”

Septon Heward, ever wise, was aware that perhaps House Manderly chose him because he was a man of the faith or perhaps there was more to it than that. The Septon was an adviser to Lord Karlon Karstark, not only a bannerman to the Starks but also a personal friend to Artos. The good Septon was also the grandson to Mathell Flint & could lend a hand in the dispute between the Boltons & Flints. If Septon Heward was able to aid Artos in this matter perchance he could also ask a favor in turn…. .

Septon Heward stated plainly “I feel this union would be a good one. However before I go before the Lords Stark I would know Ismerria’s mind on the matter!”

 Lady Manderly continued to pray at the Maiden’s alter. Septon Heward excused himself from the knight’s company & made his way to the sister. He said “Lady Ismerria, daughter of the faith, may I have a word?”


An hour later the good Septon sat alone in the sept with his thoughts & prayers. Lady Ismerria seemed willing enough. She was also everything her brother had stated: bright, beautiful, knowledgeable, & willing to do her duty for family & faith. How could Lord Artos find her wanting. He had no doubt the Father would judge her kindly & that the Maiden would bless the union. Now to speak to Willam…. yes to soften the blow.

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Berandor (Jan 4, 2007)

You're really doing a good job, I think, of conveying the feel of AGoT. Though I do miss the footnotes on the later posts. And this SH makes me wish even more I was playing the game...


----------



## Maester Luwin (Jan 5, 2007)

Berandor said:
			
		

> You're really doing a good job, I think, of conveying the feel of AGoT. Though I do miss the footnotes on the later posts. And this SH makes me wish even more I was playing the game...




Thanks for the kind words Berandor! I stopped putting in the foote notes because I wanted it to flow more like a story & less like a game recap. I used them at first to let the readers know where AGoT differs from D20/ D&D. I hope that my ability to write has improved over time. This is my first story hour & at first I was unsure how to go about it. el-remmen had a good thread with some wonderful advice (some of which I learned the hard way). 

I will keep everyone posted with more updates to come. Thanks again for your interest! Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey everyone! Here is session 3 summary part 4 where Jasson Snow has a meeting with Lady Shiera!

Jasson Snow’s mind raced as he was led across the Godswood by Ser Brynden Rivers. He had so much on is mind that it was spinning with information. Both his mother & father had spoken to him before he left. And both had words of advice on how to handle himself & what questions to ask in turn. The words of his mother seem to come to mind ‘remember son no matter what words this woman speaks or what promises she makes you are Jasson Snow, my son born of the free spirit of my people along with noble blood of the Starks in your veins!’ 

Jasson had heard rumors that this woman came from the Far East. That she had the power of spells & could read your mind. No! Jasson thought, clear your mind & relax like Maester Quelion had taught you. Best to face this with a clear mind. The Bloodraven’s footfalls were as soft & silent as ever, making no sound as they made there way past the many tall trees.

Ser Brynden said in a quiet voice “You are not afraid are you Jasson?”

Jasson shook his head & stated “No Ser. I am curious though. You & your Lady are great among the court of the King. Why are you both so interested in me?”

Ser Brynden held the lantern so it would light the way but not show the expression of his face. But still Jasson felt he smiled. The Bloodraven stated simply “You are special boy. My Lady has seen it as well. The north & south should be closer in both body & spirit. Good King Daeron will have need of your father’s house in the upcoming war. I would see that he has it Jasson. You could be a bridge, Jasson, in which the North & the South become closer. By serving me you serve not only your father but the Kingdom! Besides I have a fond place in my heart for bastards. Ah here we are.”

Jasson had been to a Godswood before. The one at Karhold was atop the great rock the keep was built upon. It also had a great Wierwood tree with it’s face carved in it’s bark & it’s red eyes. A shiver ran up his spine & his neck hairs began to rise. Jasson had no word for the feeling but there was something about these groves… something he couldn’t explain. Uncle Rickon had said “Here the power of the Old Gods is strongest.” Jasson could believe it. A soft voice greeted him as a beautiful woman came in to view from the shadows of the Wierwood tree “Thank you my love & to you young Jasson Snow.”

Jasson stuttered “Greetings my…my Lady.”

As the woman passed the Wierwood tree it appeared that a shadow crept along the face, covering everything including the eyes! Jasson felt this was wrong somehow. She was dressed in the silks of a southern lady red & black in color. The color of fire & shadow Jasson thought.

 It was her voice that bought Jasson back to the business at hand “So formal Jasson. We need not the court speech taught by your Maesters here. Just be your self Jasson.” Then turning to Ser Brynden she said “If we might have a moment alone?”

Ser Brynden nodded, his pale face a stark contrast to the deep shadows of this place, & said “My Lady I will be without if you have need of me.” He turned & was gone without another sound.

I had to break this up in two parts as it is quite long.Will post the other later.
Maester Luwin


----------



## the Jester (Jan 10, 2007)

AGoT looks really cool, and your game looks really fun.  Well done, so far!


----------



## Maester Luwin (Jan 11, 2007)

the Jester said:
			
		

> AGoT looks really cool, and your game looks really fun.  Well done, so far!



Thanks Jester for the kind words. I have really enjoyed both the game & the system. GoO did a great job modifing the D20 system to fit Martin's world. The system itself was a blast & really lent itself to roleplaying. I recommend it to those who are fans of the books as well as those who are just looking for a great system! Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Everyone. Part2 of Jasson's meeting with Lady Shiera.

Jasson now faced this woman alone seperated by a small pond feeling quite small himself. “My Lady why do you need to speak to me & why here?” Jasson managed to say after finding the courage.

Lady Shiera only smiled & said “Jasson you are a special boy with special… abilities though you may be unaware of it as yet. This is a place of power. I know you sense it, don’t you?” The woman began to make her way around the pond & to Jasson. As she walked the shadows seem to grow. Jasson wished Little Willam or his mother were here.

Jasson said “I’ve always felt… something when visiting the Godswood at Karhold. And here too I guess.”

She stood almost before him now. She was a small woman. Slender in body & small of height but there was something of… power about this woman Jasson knew. She placed a slender hand upon his shoulder while looking down at him. Her eyes looked all aglow mayhaps from the lantern or the moon Jasson Snow thought.

 At once he seemed to relax. Her eyes like the eyes of the Wierwood tree seemed to peer right through him. In her eyes he could see himself running along with the great wolf & the great cat of his dreams. They ran on either side of him- he knew only he could keep the two apart. First one then the other tugged on him pulling him this way & that. He knew he must make a choice! He didn’t want to. He wanted both. They both needed him. Why do I have to choose? Suddenly, they were gone & an old, a very old, woman was there. Her face seemed to be looking at him thru Lady Shiera’s eyes. There was some concern in the old woman’s face. Was she trying to speak? Jasson felt she looked somewhat like mother! Then Shiera blinked & her eyes were normal again.

Lady Shiera face softened as she said “Your dreams trouble you do they not Jasson?”

Jasson grew defensive & said “I DO NOT DREAM!” He was surprised by the growing anger he felt. They are MY dreams he thought. She doesn’t need to know. Then he realized he was but a bastard boy & she a Lady of the King’s own court. He could hear Maester Quelion clicking his tongue in disappointment. “I’m sorry my Lady. I….”

Lady Shiera only smiled & removed her hand. “It is quite alright Jasson. That is why I wanted us to be alone. We all have dreams Jasson. You have power wither you will it or no. It is best to face it- control it lest it controls you!

Jasson was suddenly afraid “I said I was sorry. You don’t have to scare me!”

Lady Shiera smile widened as she said softly “It is not I who scares you Jasson. Face it boy, it is the choice you must make. Let me & Ser Brynden aid you. I could take you away from the choice Jasson & this paltry northern magic!”

Jasson must have looked as confused as he felt but Lady Shiera pressed on “Forget what your silly Maester has taught you Jasson! There is magic yet in the world. Why dragons yet breathe fire beyond the Shadow & something beyond our kin lies far to the North. Ice & cold is the way there. You may be the answer Jasson but only if you come with me. Jasson your choice could & should be greater than between cat & wolf.”

Jasson covered his ears & said “STOP! I want to go now. Please let me go. I don’t want to make choices & magic doesn’t exist! Maester Quelion said it died with the Children! Now take me back.”

Lady Shiera nodded her smile disappearing from her lips “Very well Jasson but know that you can run only so far. One day you must face your… gifts. When you are ready I will be there. You need only call upon me. Do you understand?”

Jasson only nodded as they walked from the grove. Jasson closed his eyes & began to count letting his mind focus on the numbers- seeing the numbers dance before his mind. The fear began to slip away. Tucked away deep inside his mind. Lady Shiera with the lantern in hand guided him through the gigantic trees. With his eyes closed Jasson didn’t notice the shadow that had covered the face of the Wierwood tree slowly fade away.

I hope you enjoyed it. Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Jan 16, 2007)

As a side note from the story above.

Far beyond the Wall in a pavilion made of snow bear skins an old woman sat by a central fire, it's smoke floating above & out the hole at the top. The old woman liked the warmth of the fire. The noise of the camp outside raged on. There were many voices all in song or shouting boasts of things to come. The old woman watched the smoke swirl like a living thing. & suddenly she felt a presence. It was someone she knew but hadn't met. JASSON... yes that's what Helga had named the boy. My great-grandson! The old crone closed her eyes. Speak to me boy she thought... I can't see you but you're there. There is shadow- surrounded by shadow. The old woman could sense a certain fear, perhaps danger! But from whom... where? 'Boy' she thought 'fight it! You are my chosen!' Then in a blink of an eye he was gone! The old woman let out a howl of angst! For a heart beat she was alone untill a gruff voice brought her around.

"Are you well Magda?" the big man said standing at the flap with steel in hand. He was the largest man Magda had ever seen. Eight feet tall & so broad of chest & thick of arm. His bright red hair & beard reflected in the fire light.

"It is nothing Raymun King. Only a dream. A dream of a silly old woman." Magda said quietly.

From the entrance the man only grunted & was gone. Magda sat alone with the smoke & shadows.

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey everyone! Session 4 part 1 Lord Willam's Council!

Lord Willam met with his bannermen for a much needed council. If Lord Artos was a man of action Lord Willam was a man of reflection. He was noted for discussions with his Maester & other advisors for hours or even days before making a decision on any issue. Alas, Lord Willam didn’t have that luxury now. The North was surrounded by trouble & danger. Lord Willam would have his men's advice & give them his decree. Lords Cerwyn, Dustin, Bolton, Tallheart, & Mathell Flint were present. Rickon & Ser Brandel Manderly were there to represent their fathers as well. Lord Artos was there as well as both Maesters, Septon Heward, Ser Benton Cassel, & Lorrick Poole. Willam called the meeting to order.

“Lords, Sers, & trusted servants you know by now that the Southern Lords have come asking for my aid. The Hand & Ser Brynden wants the North & their swords to back King Daeron. After speaking to Maester Pelion, I must agree that he is the most worthy & the more legitimate of the two. However, with the Ironmen raiding my western coast & the threat of the wildlings to the north I can hardly commit troops to the south! I would have your council before speaking to the Hand.” Lord Willam peered about the room.

Lord Dustin nodded to Willam & said “Milord I have arranged for 100 bowmen to reinforce Moat Caitlin. My Master-at- Arms awaits my command for further orders as he trains my men daily. My swords are yours to command!”

Willam nodded his approval & said “Lord Tallhart I would have you raise another hundred bowman for the same purpose. That should hold any push from the south by land. Maester Pelion have you sent the ravens to Lords Glover, Mormont, & Flint of Flint Fingers to fortify their holdings against the pirate Rolfe Pike? To also increase shore patrols & utilize signal fires as warnings of raids?”

The elderly thin man with the clinking of his many linked chain nodded & said “Milord I have & have not received any news in return. Save from the Commander of the Watch, Lord Jack Smallwood.”

“What news Maester?” asked Lord Willam

The Maester stated simply “Lord Smallwood states that Winterfell has naught to worry from beyond the Wall. No large bands of wildlings have been reported. A few raiders have tried Shadow gorge & have been dealt with. Rangers that trade with the clans report though some have heard of this Raymun none have seen him. They use him to scare their children to behaving. Only one repair party is over due. Lord Smallwood has sent Ser Arden Rosby & nine of his finest Rangers to bring them home. He assures you that these stories of Raymun Redbeard if true at all are inflated beyond reason!”

Lord Artos cleared his throat & spoke up “The land beyond the Wall is great indeed & the Watch has become too few. Rarely is it said that the rangers of Castle Black leave its walls. What does Lord Smallwood say to that?”

Maester Pelion states “Milord the Wall has withstood the dangers beyond it for 8,000 years. I hear it stands still. I’m sure Lord Smallwood is aware of this fact.”

Artos responded with an effort to remain calm “We shall see Maester & I hope you are right!”

Lord Willam held up a hand, it was his way of making a truce between them. “My brother will go north to seek news of this wildling King”

“Reputed King Milord” Maester Pelion interjected

Lord Bolton chimed in his agreement saying “I must agree with the good Maester. Why chase grumpkins & snarks when Lord Artos could ride west to chastise Rolfe Pike. I hear he has gained my sons support & 200 freeriders as well.” He eyed Lord Mathell Flint who tried to ignore his steely glance & failed.

Lord Mathell stated “Speaking of bandits Lord Bolton could take his own advice & see to….”

Lord Willam’s voice rose over all others “ENOUGH! This council will not be reduced to petty squabbles & feuds. Know that as Warden of the North I shall certainly see to these “bandits” if you two can not! I promise no kindness to those that I FIND! This I assure you. Now back to the topic at hand namely the gathering war to the south.”

It was Lord Tallheart who spoke & said “Milord the Greyjoys are liegemen to King Daeron are they not?”

“Yes Lord Tallheart” Willam replied.

Lord Tallheart proceeded “Then he should take care of the bandits of his realm as well. The Greyjoys including Pyke are his to command.”

Lord Willam smiled “Indeed. Artos you will go north as planned. Seek news of this wildling King Snark or no. Moat Caitlin & all harbors will be fortified. Lastly I will tell our guests that I have made my decision on which dragon to follow. I will of course follow my King but as I’m harried by possible invasion from all sides can not commit troops until all threats are dealt with. If the good King could assist me in this matter, as with the Ironmen raiders, I could respond the quicker! Yes I thank you Lords!”

A servant knocked then hastily entered the room and spoke with Lorrick Poole, Steward of Winterfell. Lorrick faced Lord Willam & Artos looking quite pale.

“Milord’s I… I…” he stuttered.

Lord Willam said with some frustration in his voice “OUT WITH IT MAN!”

Lorrick swallowed hard & said “Milord’s it would appear that the prisoner… Lord Artos’ prisoner has taken ill.”

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Feb 3, 2007)

Session 4 part 2.

Lord Artos stood in the doorway of the prisoner’s cell & watched Maester Pelion at work. The prisoner appeared pale, his breath shallow, & his clothes stained with sweat. Maester Pelion removed the man’s tunic & inspected the man’s wound. Artos was aware that though there was some blood on the bandage the wound itself remained closed & clean, at least to his untrained eye. Artos could hear Ser Benton Cassel, Master-at-Arms at Winterfell questioning the guards posted at the door.

“Well speak for yourselves!” snapped Ser Benton.

The first guard seemed quite embarrassed & quiet but the other spoke with deference in his voice “By the Old Gods & the New we never left our post. And no one but the scullery maid who brought the prisoner’s food has entered that cell. The prisoner was indeed fine this morn when he broke his fast but by midday became quiet & when his supper was brought we found him like that! So deep in sleep we couldn’t wake him.”

Ser Benton’s stern gaze made both guards lower their eyes as the old warrior approached Lord Artos. He said “I know these men to be true Lord Artos. They’ve no cause to lie. No one save the girl could have gotten to him Milord.”

Artos nodded in agreement & asked the maester “Is his wound corrupt or does he suffer from some other sickness?”

Maester Pelion shook his head “Nay the wound is clean. Nor has it reopened. Though the damp cell is not conducive to good health, nor is it the breeding ground of illness. Though I can not say, without some doubt, it would be my opinion the man suffers from no disease. I know yet he sweats, his breathing is shallow, & his heart barely beats.”

Ser Benton stated what Artos was thinking & the Maester already implied “Poison then!”

Maester Pelion said matter of fact “It would appear so.”

A woman’s voice from behind the men made them turn around at once to see Mistress Helga standing there with Lorrick Poole-Artos had sent for her for just this reason.
“I would have a look at him Lord Artos!” Helga said

Maester Pelion had a look of disdain upon his wrinkled face but said nothing as Artos & Ser Benton stepped aside to let the wildling in. Helga was wise in the ways of nature & plant lore. She knew of many herbs that could be used for just such a purpose. Magda may your wisdom be with me now she thought.

The body of the man was sweaty but cold to the touch. Pale skin & eyes rolled back in his head. He barely breathed as his chest rose up & down slowly. She had no doubt as the wound looked good enough. There was only one hope for one such as he. If the Wolfswood was like her native forest beyond the Wall it might hold the answer!
“Lord Artos I will need my garron saddled & made ready. I will take Mull & Varly with me as well!”

Artos said “it is late Helga. Can’t it wait until the morrow?”

“It can but he can not!” Helga said.

Artos with concern in his voice stated “At least take Donnel. I’ll send for him.”

Helga shook her head “No milord. I want my own men. Karstark men.” Helga looked toward the Maester & said “Men I trust!”

Artos was a stubborn man but he knew his match with Helga. He could order Donnel to go with her but there was no need. “Very well. Lorrick see that the Master of horse knows of Helga’s needs & summon the Karstark guardsmen at once!”

Lorrick Poole, quite pale himself, stammered “Yes Milord.” Then he was gone.

Helga followed quickly at his heels. Artos shouted “Have care Helga!”

“I’m probably safer in the woods than you are within these walls” she shouted back!

Maester Pelion cleared his voice to let Artos know he was still there.

“Yes Maester?” Artos asked without looking at the man.

“I may yet be of service Milord. I have an elixir that will not cure the man within but might slow the poison enough to give the… wildling time. And with your permission would like to question the kitchen staff myself to see what may be seen.”

Ser Benton quiet all this time puffed out his chest & stood a little taller “That would be my job Maester Pelion. If it please you Milord I could get some answers & quickly!”

Maester Pelion said with quiet determination “This may be true Lord Artos but I would draw less attention. The staff may be more open & at ease with an old man such as I.”

Artos without further thought said as he made his way up the dungeon steps “See to it Maester & Ser Benton no one is to go into that man’s cell but me, you, the Maester & Helga upon her return!”

Ser Benton snapped to attention & said “YES MILORD!” However, Artos ever the implacable was already gone!
Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey everyone! Here is the meeting between Lord Artos & Septon Heward (& where Lord Artos will need the Old Gods & the New to get him out of this one!) Thanks Maester Luwin

Septon Heward waited for Lord Artos' return. He knew Artos had gone to check on his prisoner. The Septon wanted to discuss the possible union between the Lord & Lady Ismerria Manderly. He knew that Artos would no doubt be wary of the proposal. If only he could state all the benefits of such a union. A small holdfast as well as a ship named The Maiden of the Sea as dowry but this alone would not be enough the Septon knew. However, Ser Brandel had offered his support & that of his twenty men-at-arms for now & promises of ships/ men from his father, Lord Manderly. This would be of more import to the implacable lord. 

Then there was Lady Ismerria herself. A beautiful woman, who would be wise council as well. Not to mention that measure of respectability he would gain having a proper wife (coupling with a wildling – Mother’s mercy!). Ismerria was not only a proper lady but was also of the proper faith. There was hope that the crone would one day touch Lord Artos with the wisdom of proper faith! If not the Lord then perhaps the children they would have together (his bastard was too entrenched in the Old Faith the Septon knew). It was not long when the good Septon heard the footfalls of the implacable lord.

Lord Artos was aware of the Septon when he reached the top of the stairs. I’m in no mood for conversation he thought. He nodded to the Septon & prepared to push on by. A voice stopped him with a sigh!

“Lord Artos may I have a word?” the Septon asked. 

Without turning Lord Artos said “I’m in no mood for conversation- polite or otherwise Septon!”

The Septon had expected as much but he had cards yet to play! “I know you are busy my Lord may the Mother grant you mercy! However, Lord Karlon bid me speak with you. It of course can wait if you feel it is unimportant Milord.”

Lord Artos rolled his eyes. Lord Karlon was not only his liegeman, but also his friend. “Very well Septon. But if I remember correctly Lord Karlon is a man of few words.”

Septon frowned “Alas that is true. He wishes you to know that he awaits you with open arms. He has sent riders to the Wall to seek advice of the Lord Commander on this wildling Raymun. No doubt that is the reason for this message by raven to Lord Willam. I must warn you that Lord Karlon, while a trusted friend, does not share your view on this wildling threat. It appears to me that he worries more for the crops to be harvested with the coming of Winter than wildlings beyond the Wall.”

Lord Artos turned slowly around “What do you worry of Septon? What say you about Raymun Redbeard?”

The Septon sighed & said “The Crone states a wise man is a cautious man Milord. And Lord Karlon is not opposed to advice wisely given. If he sees you have the backing of other Lords how could he dismiss this Raymun out of hand. How you make your allies now Milord may well prove a boon on the morrow. Rumor has it that Lord Bolton’s son rides with you. You may also find allies among the Manderlys Milord!”

Artos brows furrowed in suspicion as he said “What of the Manderlys Septon Heward?”

Septon Heward seeing his opening pressed on “Milord I am privy to information pertaining to the Manderlys. It would appear that Lord Manderly wishes to join both houses with a proposal of marriage. There would be a sizeable dowry but more importantly promises of military support- men & ships you may need.”

Artos frowned deepened as he stated “Edwyle is young yet but his father is to who you should be speaking Septon!”

Septon Heward shook his head “Mother’s mercy but I’ve been unclear Milord it is you & Lady Ismerria that will be joined!”

Artos scowl was so fierce that a lesser man would have fled before him but bolstered by his faith Septon Heward met his eyes & said “You will find that the Old Gods & the New will bless this union. I know this comes suddenly & you are overwrought but she would be an asset to you & your bother. The Manderlys are a powerful house & their loyalty will be assured by this union. The North’s ships lie in their harbor. Their house produces the finest knights of the North. All these things you will need isolated at Karhold. Ser Brandel offers to ride with you with his men-at-arms & the promise of bringing fifty knights & as many heavy horse on your ship to Karhold within a moonturn or so!”

Artos barely able to speak “Septon Heward you know my feelings on marriage. I have been cleverly ambushed tonight as if by Raymun Redbeard himself! I will need time to think on this. I promise you this- a Stark will marry Lady Ismerria wither myself, Edwyle, or Jasson!” Artos stomped off without another word.


----------



## Maester Luwin (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey everyone! Another update wherein Helga searches for a cure in the Wolfswood. Thanks Maester Luwin 

As Helga made her way across the court yard to the stables with the stomping sounds of the guardsmen for company she heard a familiar voice from behind. Rickon Karstark called out “Going somewhere Mistress?”

Helga ever to the point states “Out hunting. I’m looking for something in particular. It’s called by the Free People Darkhood for its color & shape. Are you familiar with the woods nearby?”

Rickon shrugged “Not too different from the forests around Karhold. Daveth has been scouting. I’ll speak with him if you like?”

Helga smiled “I would be grateful for your help & Daveth’s!”

Rickon said “I will be back. Ask the stable boys to saddle our garrons. We’ll watch your back this eve!” 

In a few hours Helga & the guardsmen were out in the Wolfswood searching for the plant. Daveth had indeed seen such a plant when looking for the escaped freerider. In the end Rickon & Daveth had decided to remain behind in case Helga was followed (the wildling was becoming quite paranoid). Though the moon was full the light was still poor. The plant grew at the base of Sentinel trees, in the shade. The tall trees about them further dampened their efforts. Every hour spent in the search could mean death for the prisoner. 

After some time the plant was found. Now to just get it back to the castle. One of the guardsmen shouted out “Mistress a rider comes!” 

Helga & the guardsmen were halfway to the Kingsroad leading their garrons before them when they heard the horses. Mull called out a warning & everyone froze. The riders pulled up & slowed down. Helga bid the guardsmen to hang back while she quietly moved ahead. Her footsteps made no sound as she moved toward the road. Once there, under the cover of the foliage she spied the two riders who appeared not to have noticed her. A smile crept across her face as she recognized the riders. Rickon & Daveth were scouting for tracks, their tracks.

Helga stepped out & said “Lose something?”

Rickon spun around hand dropping to his sword. “Mistress Helga?”

“In the flesh” Helga spouted back.

“Mistress a score of riders have left Castle Winterfell & come this way!” Rickon said pointing up the road.

“After me?” asked Helga

Rickon only shrugged & said “No way to tell for sure.”

Daveth snorted & spat redleaf juice “Why take chances I’m think’n!” 

Helga said “Right! Rickon take my horse & the guardsmen with you up the road a few miles then double back when you can. The riders should follow.”

Rickon with a troubled look said “What of you Mistress?”

Helga smiled & winked at him “The Freefolk are fleet of foot & I’m quiet as well. My guess is if I stay to the woods & out of sight I should be back before you. Now gather the guardsmen & worry none for me.”

Helga moved a hundred paces down the road but still hidden from sight. She heard Rickon & the men ride off. Not long after the other riders came into view. All dark cloaked against the night’s chill. However, with a gust of wind & in the light of the moon she caught a glimpse of color. The crimson & white of the Raven’s Teeth… The Bloodraven’s personal guard!

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone! Here is the late night meeting of brothers about brothers! Thanks Maester Luwin

Artos was angry as he made his way to his brother’s room. After checking in on Jasson & assuring himself of his son’s safety, Artos found sleep wouldn’t come. He knew his brother would be up as well. Too many irons in the fire for the lord to ponder he thought. The guards outside only nodded & waved him inside. 

Lord Willam set at his desk pouring over letters, messages, & scrolls with a variety of seals & the oil in the lantern beside him had burnt low. To Artos his brother looked tired & in need of rest himself. He was mumbling to himself while mulling over some strategy or another. Artos cleared his throat to announce his presence.

Lord Willam looked up with weary eyes & said “Ah brother do come in. I’m afraid I have some more bad news.”

Artos made his way to the chair across from his brother & said “Has Septon Heward spoken with you then?”

Willam nodded “But that is not the news I speak of.” Willam held up a message 
with the Lannister’s seal fixed to it. “It appears the brothers' Lannister would join the tourney if we would only delay it a day or two. This letter was sent from Moat Caitlin & arrived this morning. Ser Brynden says I should allow them to join. What say you?”

Artos frowned & said “I hold no love for the Lannisters. Having them arrive so close to their coins which filled those freerider’s pockets I like lest of all. However, Lord Damon is a powerful man at court. He would certainly take it as a slight to his honor if we refuse them. If I know you though, you’ve found a way to turn this to your advantage!”

Willam smiled “Why brother you wrong me! But since they come wanted or no I find no reason to ignore any advantage we may have over them. My friends at court say there is no love lost between them. The younger is jealous of the eldest. He feels he the better man to succeed his father. The elder is envious of his brother’s prowess at arms being a dwarf. Together they would have made the perfect man. However, apart they present Lord Damon with the problem of in fighting & backstabbing.”

Artos with his frown lessening somewhat said “And the younger, Gerold, holds knighthood in contempt if I remember correctly.”

Willam nodded in agreement “Wouldn’t you if you heard in every whisper how your brother’s knighthood was bought with your father’s gold & not earned at the tilts or upon the field of battle?”

Artos' smile began to win the battle with his frown “I have a plan of my own brother if you’ll hear it?”

Willam said “Go on brother.”

Artos leaned forward & said “What if the Wall should meet this Gerold during the tilts. Ser Cregan holds his knighthood as nearly a holy thing & Gerold could no doubt raise his ire with the right prompting! Mayhaps they could kill one another & make our lives the easier.”

Willam could not help laughing out loud “Brother, brother, brother! You’ve made me proud this eve! Let Lorrick see to it if you will. Now about this proposal of marriage?”

Artos’ smile was now in full retreat “The marriage would make our houses stronger no doubt. I’ve never considered marriage though. What would you have me do?”

Willam made a steeple of his hands & leaned back in his chair “Lord Manderly is a good man & Ismerria comely enough. The Bloodraven mentioned Lord Tully having a daughter or two that could make a match. His interests’ lies in joining North & South together thus making the Kingdom stronger. No doubt it doesn’t hurt that Lord Maegar holds Daeron the rightful King. But does this union make the North stronger. Perhaps in the long run but now Manderly’s offer seems more prudent. But know I value you not only as my brother but as my right hand Artos. You have served me loyally & I would not force a marriage to any woman upon you. The choice is yours to make & yours alone.”

Artos rose from his chair “Well it seems we both have a lot to think upon. It is late & a little sleep would do neither of us any harm.” Artos turned to leave but stopped at the door & without turning said “Willam?”

Willam, ignoring his brother’s advice, began to sift through the papers once more answered “Yes my brother?”

Artos said simply “Thank you… for everything.”

Willam looked up prepared to answer but found himself once again alone & lost in his thoughts…


----------



## Maester Luwin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey everyone! Helga returns but is she in time? Thanks Maester Luwin

Helga made her way quickly & quietly through the woods. Castle Winterfell soon loomed before her. The guards at the gatehouse looked somewhat confused at her arriving alone & on foot but waved her through none the less. She made her way to the Grand Hall & sent word to fetch Lorrick Poole, Steward of Winterfell. Soon the thin & proper steward was leading the wildling to the Maester’s Tower.

Helga watched with some suspicion as the Maester boiled the plant’s bulb in a mixture of wine & water. This would be given to the prisoner whose life hung in the balance. Once the mixture was complete the maester & wildling made their way to the dungeon & the prisoner. He appeared to be barely clinging to life. His breathing was even more shallow than before.

Maester Pelion stated matter of fact “I gave him an elixir that has slowed his heart. Otherwise he would have been dead already.”

Helga nodded toward the prisoner & said “Will he live?”

“Too early to tell really” the maester replied. “He will most likely remain in the deep sleep for some time.”

Helga was tired. She needed rest. “Very well let me know of any changes & tell Maester Quelion I would like to see him on the morrow.”

The Maester nodded & said “Very well Mistress.” His steel grey eyes watched her leave without any hint of emotion.


----------



## Maester Luwin (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey everyone! Here Artos finds out the pairings for the tourney.*


Artos knew that Lorrick Poole would be drawing lots for the upcoming tourney this morning. He had not slept well. There was no change in the prisoner. Maester Pelion had questioned the kitchen staff. What he found only raised more questions than answers. Beside the scullery maid herself, others were also in the kitchen that morning. The pages of the following houses were there gathering food for their lords: House Dustin; House Crewyn; House Talltree; & House Bolton. Nymeros Martell, whose uncle is known as the Black Scorpion for dipping his spear in a poison similar to the one effecting the freerider, was there to “say goodbye” to the scullery maid. Lord Butterwell’s creature Orrin “Clubfoot” was their for his master’s breakfast. Likewise Ser Brynden’s squire was there as was his Lady, Shiera. Lady Stark also had access to the kitchen. Any or all could have done this thing. Merely to keep this man quiet.

While mulling this over in his mind Artos realized he had reached his destination. Lorrick Poole, Winterfell’s Steward, looked somewhat nervous upon seeing lord Artos. “Milord Ser Brynden has just left. He wished to be here for the drawing of the lots” the steward said. “I am afraid I have some bad news Lord Artos.”

Artos just rolled his eyes & stated with some irritation “This seems commonplace these days Steward… pray continue.”

Lorrick Poole’s hand shook as he showed Lord Artos the lists & stuttered “I… I… I had no opportunity to change it Milord while The Bloodraven looked over my shoulder. Please accept my apologies Milord.”

Artos snatched the parchment from the steward’s shaky hand, his fury growing! Artos read over the lists, his eyes stopping once he spotted a particular pairing. For there on the paper was the unthinkable- Ronnel Bolton vs. Ser Martyn Flint! Artos couldn’t believe it.

Trying to head off his Lord’s rage Lorrick stated hopefully “It was done by chance Milord but yet there is hope!”

Artos with anger in his voice nearly shouted “What hope do you speak of? Mayhap they should kill one another privately before the tourney rather than before thousands?”

“No… no Milord! Pray look for your own name Lord Artos” Lorrick stated with some apprehension.

Artos again viewed the parchment & found his name, a small smile forming on his lips. The pairing couldn’t have been better- Lord Artos Stark vs. Lord Nestor Butterwell!

“I am afraid his shield was placed in the drawing by mistake… I was sure I held it to the side” said the steward.

Artos handed the parchment back to the steward & said "See this is posted & make sure The Hand knows of this. It is his tourney after all!” Artos must seek out the Flints & assure them that this will be changed.

*For the tourney I used the shields/ crests for all the noble houses which I cut out. I then mixed them up & paired them by drawing the crests one by one face down then matched them. Ser Cregan & Gerold Lannister didn't have Crests so I paired them together(since Artos had planned this already). Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey everyone! Here is where Jasson must decide whether he will travel North or South.

Jasson was bored. Since the night in the Godswood Jasson thought of himself as a prisoner. With Little William for company he tried to rest. Sleep was hard coming with dreams filled with shadows, dragons, & Freeswords with steel in hand. With the early morning sunlight to greet him he heard a soft knock at his door. Little William rose to his feet sword lose in his scabbard & stated “Whose thar!”

From the other side of the door came a familiar voice “It’s me Little William.” Jasson recognized his mother’s voice but Little William was taking no chances since the attempted abduction.

“I don’t know no me! If’n ye have a name state it now o’ go away. Makes me no mind!” Said the giant guardsmen. Jasson was about to chime in but truthfully was enjoying the situation to no end.

“Little William if you don’t let me in I’ll have your hide & heart!” Helga shouted back.

Little William looking a little forlorn lifted the bar & opened the lock all while saying ‘Sorry Mistress Helga. Didn’t mean no harm. Jus keeping Jas safe I am.”

Helga walked past the guardsman & noting the smile on her son’s face said “I had news for you but now I’m unsure you deserve it!”

Jasson smiled all the bigger & said “Come now mother. Tell me this news.”

Helga spoke frankly “Know that your father & I have decided to let you decide whether you stay with us or go south with the Bloodraven.”

Jasson thought for a moment then said “I thought you &… father didn’t trust Ser Brynden. And what of Lady Shiera?”

Helga sat next to Jasson & said “I do not trust them. Nor does your father. In fact there are few I trust in this place. However, you will soon have your twelfth name day & are nearly a man grown. I feel the decision should be yours. Know this that if you decide not to go you have nothing to fear. This I assure you.”

Jasson said “I’ve already thought on it mother. I’ve decided not to go if it’s my choice.”

Helga stood quickly & said “The choice is indeed yours my son, that I assure you!”

Jasson held up one hand then said “But I want Lady Sheria to know that I will remember her words… ‘When you are ready you need only call upon me & I will be there’. Will you tell her that?”

Helga swallowed hard then answered “If that’s your wish. I must go see Maester Quelion but know I’m proud of you Jasson Snow!”

Jasson smiled back & said “So I can leave my room now?”

They both laughed out loud. All the while Little William scratched his head & wondered what was so funny. For he was lost in their conversation, right after Miss Helga said she had news in fact! 

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey everyone! A short meeting between Maester Quelion & Helga concerning a certain artifact. Thanks Maester Luwin

Helga, quite happy with Jasson's decision, awaited Maester Quelion's arrival for Jasson's lessons. The thin young Maester wasn't long in coming. He looked tired & in need of rest. He carried no weapons but 3-4 heavy books.

Helga stepped out to greet the maester "Greetings Maester Quelion."

Somewhat startled Maester Quelion said "Oh! Mistress Helga. Good morning! I trust young Snow is well?’

Helga said with a slight smile “For once, yes Maester. However, I have a question or two before the lesson if you please.”

Maester Quelion became a little defensive & stated “If this is about the Isle of Skagos I assure you I…”

Helga held up a hand to cut the Maester off “No Maester! This concerns Lady Shiera & her reading. Does she still frequent the library?”

Maester Quelion nodded & said “Why yes Mistress. She yet reads about dragons & of late the history of the Targaryen Dragons. It seems a waste to me Mistress the dragons of Westeros are long dead. She is a queer one. Should I continue to… keep watch?”

Helga now curious stated “Yes Maester but do not be obvious! No need to draw attention.”

Maester Quelion agreed with a quick bow said “Of course Mistress. Oh I have a question for you as well. What know you of the weapon Siegehammer?”

Helga shook her head “Nothing Maester… nothing at all.”

Maester Quelion’s face became concerned “Mistress this is what I have been researching since coming to Winterfell. I found it indeed exists. It predates the First Men & may be of the Children’s make. The writings are unclear. However, it would appear it is of the same status as the Horn of Winter.”

Helga shrugged “So! How does this concern me?”

Maester Quelion nervously wet his lips & said “It may aid Raymun in his invasion Mistress.”

Helga ever to the point said “How!”

Maester Quelion stated “Forgive me but legend states that anyone with giant’s blood that wields Siegehammer may smash any portal struck by such. From description Raymun has the size of a giant does he not?”

Helga now the nervous one swallowed hard & said “From all I’ve heard perhaps.”

Maester Quelion stated “Mistress its last known location was with a First Man king who may have had his fortress on or about the Fist of the First Men. Do you know of this place?”

Helga nodded “Yes. I’ve heard of it. Good luck on your search Maester. You should speak to Lord Artos of this.”

Maester Quelion nodded still with some concern in his eyes “Yes Mistress. I shall. I shall also keep watch on our friend.”

But Helga was already gone.


----------



## Maester Luwin (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey everyone! Here is Artos' meeting with Lord Mathell Flint. Where he uses his influence & Lord Mathell gets to see why Artos is known as the Implacable!

Lord Artos was not long looking as Lord Mathell Flint appeared to be heading straight for him. Lord Artos thought he appeared to be in a good humor.

Artos nodded to the Lord of Widow's Watch & said “Lord Mathell it’s good to see you! May I have a word with you?”

Lord Mathell was all smiles & said “But of course Lord Artos. I was on my way to thank you for the pairing of my son & that cad Ronnel Bolton! It would appear that we shall finally meet the scoundrel on equal footing!”

Lord Artos knew he had some work ahead of him now. He smiled & said “That would indeed be justice Lord Mathell but I’m afraid there may be changes in the lists. Lord Butterwell, while scheduled to ride, will be most likely unable to attend the lists. In fact I’m on my way to see him now.”

Lord Mathell’s good mood disappeared most quickly “Do you mean that my son & Ronnel will not ride against one another?”

Artos answered with all the tact he could muster “Lord Mathell there will be a chance though it appears a slim one at best. If Lord Butterwell is unable to sit a horse then the lots must be redrawn. It would be improper for me to take a bye. Please accept my apologies.”

Lord Mathell’s rage appeared barely contained “To some it may appear that you & your house may be siding with the Boltons Lord Artos. I hope this is not so.”

Now Lord Artos' ire was rising & he said “Lord Mathell some may think what they will. A smart man would know with war breaking out to the south, wildlings gathering to the north, & Ironmen raiding our western shore that House Stark & the North could ill afford their own lords feuding at this time. The lots will be drawn by chance Lord Mathell but if I could I would see to it that your son & Ronnel Bolton would never meet. A stray lance, a slight lowering of one’s shield, or a stumble of a horse could mean a man’s life. A man’s life may cause a war. A war may cause the very weakness Daemon requires to set his sites on my brother’s land. Now Lord Mathell I again offer my apologies before the Old Gods & the New. I’ll ask you once more if you as my brother’s liegeman will accept them!?”

Lord Mathell paled a bit & lowered his eyes “Nay Lord Artos it is I that should apologize to you. House Flint will do whatever is required no matter the sacrifice asked of them. I ask only that you & your brother will see to the proper justice for the Boltons when the time comes.”

Artos clasped the man’s shoulder & said “No apology required Lord Mathell. I knew my brother & I could count on you!”

Lord Artos headed straight to the Great Hall & Lord Butterwell’s suite! He never looked back. Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey everyone! Here's what Donnel has been up to!


Donnel had been a very busy man. He was under orders from Lord Artos to observe the various freeriders & sellswords. Lord Artos wanted a few extra swords he could depend on during his trek north. Donnel had picked out 4-5 men that might do. Donnel would want Ser Benton Cassel’s opinion as well. Being the Stark’s Master-at-Arms his experience would be invaluable where picking & training new men were concerned. However, this wasn’t Donnel’s only duty. He was to use his eyes & ears to pick up rumors or tales concerning Jasson’s attempted abduction or the Lannister’s coin. It was a late afternoon when word came that a group of swell swords were gambling/ arm wrestling at the Smoking Log & were sporting gold coins!

Donnel came through the back door & after a brief protest from the cook made his way to the bar & the proprietor of the Smoking Log, Mart Brewer.

Donnel nodded toward the sellsword’s table & asked “How long have they been at it?”

Mart smiled & said “The biggun’s been here afore noon n’ so far no one’s been able to best him. He’s nay paid fer a drink yet!”

Donnel smiled & observed for a while. The man was big enough alright. His buddies were cheering him on. There was a pile of silver before him but no gold was showing. His arm was strong & there were few taking up his offer to arm wrestle for drink or coin. Donnel had a plan. 

He turned to Mart & said “Mart my friend I’ll need a favor. I’ll join my friend there but I’ll buy our first round. I’ll take the special vintage, the one easy on a man’s head & my friend will need something a little stronger if you don’t mind.”

Mart winked at him “I understand Donnel. I’ll send Wilma on over in half a moment if’n it please ya!”

Donnel smiled & winked back “That will please me just fine ole friend!”

Donnel walk over to the sellsword’s table trying to look unassuming. His buddies were well into their cups; in fact one was face down upon the table. Donnel nodded to the empty chair across from the sellsword & asked “This seat taken?”

The big sellsword said “Naw! Sit down! Want to try your luck?”

Donnel smiled & said “If you don’t mind?”

The sellsword said “Always ready t’ make a new friend or two. Me name’s Luther… Luther Brawn! Now who might you be?”

Donnel tried to remember anything he might have heard of the man & nothing bad came to mind. Donnel said “Donnel… Donnel of Long Lake at your service.”

Luther’s smile faded & his eyes held some suspicion as he asked “You be a wolf cub then?”
Donnel smiled & stated easily “Yes. I’m Lord Willam’s man & my silver spends as well as anyone’s. I’ve taken the liberty of buying the first round.” Donnel spotted Wilma making her way over with two mugs. Donnel winked at her. She placed the mugs before each man & smiled at Donnel before leaving.

Luther eyed the mug before him & then looked Donnel in the eye “So Donnel… well met!” Luther then drained his mug in four big gulps. He shook his head as if to clear it & said “Let’s see some of Lord Willam’s silver then!” He smiled broadly & placed a massive arm on the table top & nodded toward Donnel.

Donnel sipped his wine & found it suitably watered down. Donnel then poured the contents of his purse on the table. Twenty silver Stags glinted in the firelight. Donnel said “Can you cover such a bet?”

Luther nodded toward his pile & said “Aye! Your hand if ya please!”

Donnel grasped Luther’s hand. His grip was a strong one. One of Luther’s fellows said “Steady now. One. Two. Three n’ go!”

Donnel held for a moment but then his arm made a slow steady progress toward the table top. Donnel’s arm landed with a thunk!

Donnel rubbed his arm as Luther raked in the coins into his already growing pile. Donnel motioned toward Wilma & another round. Donnel cleared his throat & said “Luther you are mighty indeed. However, I would like another chance to win my silver back. My purse is empty though. I have this to wager.” Donnel reached into his belt & withdrew a castle forged dagger of good steel.

Donnel said “The dagger is worth more than all that silver put together. Do you have more to add into the ante?”

Luther eyed the dagger with some avarice & said “Thar’s enough silver I’m think’n!”

Wilma set two more mugs down & said “On your tab Donnel?”

Donnel said “But of course. Now if you have something more to offer I’ll go another round but if not I’ll finish my wine & bid you good evening.”

Luther threw back the second mug & wiped his mouth with the back of his hand. “Awright! This should cover the difference!” Luther reached into his pouch & threw a golden Dragon on the table but unfortunately only the front with King Daeron’s profile was exposed.

Donnel took another sip of his wine & said “A most generous offer friend Luther! Shall we?” Donnel held his hand out & placed his elbow on the table. Donnel noticed his opponent’s eyes were more blurry & his grip a bit weaker. He was still formidable though.

Luther’s friend again signaled the twain to start. Luther again came on strong & tried for a quick victory. This time, however, Donnel held & waited for Luther to spend his strength against his immovable arm. Luther grunted & beads of sweat appeared on his brow but between the fortified wine & his previous contests of strength Luther labored beyond his means. Donnel felt him give & could see the surprise in his eyes. Donnel slowly brought his arm down until it slammed into the table. Luther was in shock indeed! Unable to move save to rub his arm.

Donnel gathered the coins before him. In the end he left the sellsword five silver Stags to drown his sorrows.

Donnel said “Luther Brawn you are a worthy opponent. If you seek employment seek me at Castle Winterfell.”

Luther looked up & said “I’m ta win the tourney on the morrow. With all that gold I’ll not need yer job. But thank ye jus the same!”

Donnel left by the kitchen door but not before giving Mart & Wilma a few Stags for their trouble. On his way out he turned the golden coin over & there big as Ser Cregan himself was the Lion Rampart!

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey everyone! Lord Artos meets the Hand to discuss plans. Thanks Maester Luwin

Artos knew that Lord Butterwell had no intention of riding in the lists. He also knew that he could use this to his advantage. The only thing that bothered him was dealing with the man himself. Upon arriving at the suites of The Hand Lord Artos was met by his servant Orrin. Something about the man made Artos' skin crawl but he couldn’t place it.

Orrin bowed & said “Do come in My Lord. Lord Butterwell is expecting you.”

Artos thought ‘I bet he has.’ He pushed by the bowing servant & made his way to the Lord himself. Lord Butterwell was sitting in a comfortable chair with his right foot soaking in hot water. He was sipping on a glass of wine.

Artos said with a slight nod of his head “My Lord Hand. I must have a word with you. I hope I am not disturbing you?”

Lord Butterwell stuttered & said “N-n- no Lord Artos. But of course not! Do come in! Might I offer you a glass of wine… from the Arbor you know.”

Lord Artos nodded his head & said “Thank you Milord. It would appear you are suffering Lord Hand?”

Lord Butterwell nearly spilled his wine while he said “Oh nothing to fear my dear Artos. Just a touch of gout I’m afraid. It should be fine in a few days I am certain. Clubfoot another glass of wine for Lord Artos if you please! Just a moment my friend, please have a seat.”

Artos smiled & said “My thanks Lord. Sorry to hear about your… illness my Lord. Is it painful?”

Lord Butterwell lifted his foot from the steaming bowl & winced appropriately “Oh this. Why yes… yes but I will muddle through. However I’m afraid I shall not be able to ride on the morrow, though I was so looking forward to crossing lances with you. Knowing you for the honorable man that you are, I am sure you will allow me to withdraw from the lists.”

Clubfoot entered the room with a glass of Arbor wine & nodding to Artos “Milord.”

Artos thanked Clubfoot “Milord I am afraid that will not be easy. Lorrick Poole has already drawn up the brackets. The lists have already been posted. Withdrawing now might appear somewhat… .”

Lord Butterwell puffed up & blustered “Are you challenging my courage Lord Artos!?”

Lord Artos, trying to hide a smile & barely succeeding “Of course not Lord Hand. However I am not certain everyone knows you as well as I Milord. I will do what I can.”

Lord Butterwell “I know you will Artos. I will leave it in your capable hands. My foot will prevent me from riding none the less. The others will understand if you intercede on my behalf. You are known for your honesty after all.”

Artos sipped his wine & said “ This vintage is from the Arbor Milord?”

Lord Butterwell smugly said “Yes… but of course. Quite rare these days you know.”

Artos sipped his wine hiding his smile with his glass said “It would appear so… everywhere but here & the Arbor.”

Lord Butterwell brows furrowed in thought as he replied “Just a few bottles I had put aside for rainy days you know. My Maester states it has great healing properties where gout is concerned I might add.”

Artos placed his glass on the table & said “I will speak to Lorrick Poole Lord Hand. I will see that your name is removed from the lists. However my Lord Hand I hope your gout has improved to ride in the hunt. I am afraid I could not aid you from the idle whisperings if you should miss both events.”

Lord Butterwell sighed with relief & said “You have my gratitude Lord Artos. I am sure my foot will be quite fine in time for the hunt. Yes indeed. For your wedding as well. Lady Ismerria might need someone to walk her down the isle you know. A fine catch I must add. Septon Heward will be so happy you know. A fine man for sure!”

Lord Artos bowed & said “We shall see My Lord. We shall see.”

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey everyone. The meeting of cousins! Thanks Maester Luwin

Jasson couldn’t believe another visitor was at his door. The knock was a soft one. He barely heard it. Little William was up from his chair by the door. His big hand already reaching for the hilt of his sword. “Whose thar?” he boomed!

The voice on the other side of the door was a timid one. “Edwyle… Edwyle Stark.”

Little William snorted & said “Yeah n’ I’m the Princess of Dorne!” Little William looked at Jasson & winked.

Jasson shook his head & said “Little William I think its okay.”

Little William crossed his massive arms cross his barrel chest & shook his head “Naw Jas! I was fooled one time but nay today!”

Jasson was about to say something else when another voice shouted out beyond the door “Open the door ye oaf this be Edwyle Stark... heir to Winterfell and he’s here to see Jasson Snow!”

Little William’s brow furrowed in thought. Jasson thought it looked painful. Without removing his arms from his chest, he threw back his head & said “Nice try but changin’ yer voice wont fool me none. N’ whose ah oaf!”

There were some curses from more than one voice outside the door but it was the soft timid one that spoke next “I assure you I am Edwyle Stark. I have come to see my cousin Jasson… Jasson Snow. I understand that you are doing your job but it is important that I see him. Now I promise no harm will befall him… Little William is it?”

Little William said “What ye think Jas?”

Jasson said “It’s alright William. Let him in please.”

Little William unbarred the door & opened it. The boy standing there had the features of a Stark, though he was an extremely thin & pale. His cheeks were high & shallow. His body appeared frail but Jasson saw strength of will in his eyes. Jasson bowed & said “Welcome Milord.”

Edwyle said “You need not be so formal cousin. I came to see you… to talk to you… if you don’t mind?”

Jasson nodded & said “No… no I don’t mind. Do come in.”

Edwyle appeared a little nervous to Jasson as he looked behind him & said “I… I can’t stay long but I spoke to your father yestereve & his words held wisdom.”

Jasson swallowed hard & said “Go on.”

Edwyle coughed & cleared his throat “He stated a hope that we would get to know one another. To become friends. He has served my father faithfully & my father could not manage the North without him. I’m smart enough to know I’ll never be a warrior. Your father, uncle Artos, said though this was true I was already becoming a man grown by knowing my weaknesses & facing them head on. Of the two... the wise ruler is better than the strong ruler. He said you could one day serve me like he has served my father. Artos says Stark blood flows in your veins. I know you do not know me well nor I you but this could be the beginning. What say you Jasson Snow?”

Jasson was stunned but the words came anyway “Yes… yes I would aid you if I can. But I’m just a boy. Twelve my next name day. How may I be of service?”

Edwyle coughed again & Jasson saw a slight shiver but he smiled just the same “You have already begun… aiding me I mean. Just by listening. Maester Pelion said my mother will have no more children. I’ll never have a brother. You are fit & hale. Already nearly my size though I have three years on you. I will need someone strong that I can trust. Uncle Artos said I can trust you & I believe him!”

Edwyle held out a pale hand to his cousin & Jasson took it & said “Cousin I will serve you to the best of my abilities!”

Edwyle said "Please accept these as a sign of our new bond. Thomen please bring the gifts.”

A burly guardsman in Stark livery brought in a bundle covered with a blanket & laid it on Jasson’s bed. Edwyle uncovered it to reveal a beautiful set of ringmail finely made & darkened a deep blue. A finely made sword lay next to the armor. It had the Stark’s smith mark. The edge was sharp.

Edwyle coughed again & said “They are mine… made for me. They will serve me the better if you will wear & wield them in my stead… in my service. Take them for an early Naming Day present. I must go now but I will see you again. Perhaps you will honor me by sitting with me at the lists?”

Jasson’s eyes never left his gifts & nodded “Yes & the honor is mine Mi… I mean cousin!”

The boys eyes met as Edwyle was leaving & they laughed!

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------



## Maester Luwin (Apr 29, 2007)

Lady Shiera sat in the Stark's library pouring over tomes & scrolls yellowed with age. She was an elegant woman of the King's own court. Her beauty was widely known & rumored to be perserved by dark arts. That she was the Bloodraven's half sister was also known. Yet it was said that they shared more than the same lineage... & gossip. Some whispered... behind their backs of course... they shared a common bed!

Her silver gold hair fell gently about her slender shoulders. In the latern light it shimered with nearly a life of its own. Her right eyebrow arched ever so sightly... for she was no longer alone...

****

Ser Bryden Rivers, otherwise known as the Bloodraven, moved as quietly as the night wind. His boots made no hint of sound. He went wrapped in crimmson & grey as he weaved his way through the shadows. His ability to appear suddenly unseen or unheard by men gave rumor that he himself dabled in the dark arts. Tonight was no different... he walked on... unnoticed by the guards & servants of House Stark... into the very heart of Lord Willam's castle. To the library. To his meeting with Lady Shiera...

****

"Do come in Ser." Lady Shiera nearly purred. She gently sat the aged book down upon the table before her. 

She slowly stood... turned... smiled.

If the Bloodraven smiled no one could see... his face hiidden by the cowl of his gray cloak & the shadows within. He stopped short of the beautiful woman before him but did not speak.

She walked slowly forward. Her lips pursed in a pout "Come now... you must guess at what I have found... no?"

He nodded but said not a word. 

Shiera looked within the dark confines of his hood, her green & blue mismatched eyes sparkled "They are not some mummer's tale afterall. Stark's tomes confirm what I have already learned in King's Landing."

The man before her stood stood still... surrounded in shadow & silence.

Lady Shiera chuckled "At Dragonstone. Baelor is away... in the Stormlands. Gathering knights for Daeron. And... " She paused a heartbeat looking into the depths of shadow within the cowl.

"And... Quickfingers awaits our bidding. Shall we send a raven? If we could.... "

Finally sound came from the cowl... from the shadows there... in the form of a hiss "Snow! We must have Snow."

She continued as if he had not spoken "... obtain the eggs then none could stand before us. Snow will come. He must... if he is to face what awaits him to the North. Even the savage will see this in time. I have planted the seed. It will grow.... it will blossom like the dark flowers of Quarth!"

The Bloodraven turned & walked silently to the door before stopping "You can bring them forth then?"

Shiera Seastar allowed a smile to play along her lips "All I need is the eggs... fire... & blood... " 

Thanks Maester Luwin


----------

